# Il dominio della Juventus in Serie A



## admin (2 Febbraio 2014)

E' una cosa davvero imbarazzante. Questi vincono tutte le partite contro le altre "big" con 4-5 gol di scarto.

A livello di dominio assoluto credo sia il punto più basso, e noioso, di tutta la storia della Serie A. Forse perfino il post calciopoli è stato più "avvincente".

E chissà per quanti anni ancora continueranno a dominare. NON esiste alcuna concorrenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Di questo passo finiranno il campionato a 100 punti, nelle ultime 7 partite hanno fatto 20 goal, schiacciano chiunque, piccole e grandi, non esistono scontri diretti. Fanno un campionato a parte rispetto alle altre e con questo sono tre anni di fila e chissà per quanti anni ancora sarà così, l'anno prossimo lo vinceranno ancora a mani basse e saranno quattro, che noia! Certo, per noi, loro di certo non si annoiano.


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Finchè spendono solo loro è ovvio che, IN ITALIA, domineranno (anche rubando). In europa però fanno pietà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2014)

solo la roma può ancora fare qualcosa, ma penso che presto crollerà pure lei...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Finchè spendono solo loro è ovvio che, IN ITALIA, domineranno (anche rubando). In europa però fanno pietà.


Intanto ogni anno uno scudetto nuovo in banca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> solo la roma può ancora fare qualcosa, ma penso che presto crollerà pure lei...


Ma che può fare 'sta Rometta, pochissima roba rispetto alla Giuve.


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Intanto ogni anno uno scudetto nuovo in banca.



Scudetti sporchi...scudetti di carta. Non esiste concorrenza e quella che c'è viene sistematicamente penalizzata. Bei trofei...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scudetti sporchi...scudetti di carta. Non esiste concorrenza e quella che c'è viene sistematicamente penalizzata. Bei trofei...


Ma sporchi cosa? È colpa loro se non c'è concorrenza? Loro la concorrenza la schiacciano.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

E il bello/tragico è che siamo stati noi a dare loro l'input per questo dominio. Continuo a chiedermi come abbiamo fatto a perdere lo scudetto 2012


----------



## hiei87 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Prima o poi inizieranno anche a vincere in Europa, e probabilmente soltanto dopo che avranno vinto la champions potrà finire il loro ciclo. In Italia però non riesco veramente a immaginare qualcuno che possa interrompere la loro striscia di titoli. Roma e Napoli non le considero, il Milan benchè meno, forse solo l'inter sul lungo periodo (molto lungo) avrà delle possibilità, ma solo se l'indonesiano caccerà la grana e se cambieranno qualcosa in società...
Comunque loro saranno forti, ma il resto della serie A è di una mediocrità mai vista prima...


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sporchi cosa? È colpa loro se non c'è concorrenza? Loro la concorrenza la schiacciano.



Non mi scordo quest'anno la serie di 3 partite dove la roma poteva distaccarli e loro son stati aiutati dagli arbitri, contro chievo, contro il torino, e un altra che non mi viene in mente (ce ne sono cosi tante d'altronde..). Saran anche forti ma gli aiutini sono sempre li, pronti a essere spediti. E senza quei punti ora sarebbero a +8 ? Non credo proprio, anzi. Poi, sulla non concorrenza...son capace anche io a schiacciarla se il tuo budget è molto superiore a quello degli altri. Noi non spendiamo una lira, l'inter uguale...il discorso "schiacciare" ci può stare nella premier league dove le prime 4-5 spendono tutte cifre monstre e chi vince, vince un super campionato. Ma in italia....lasciamo stare. Poi si è visto in europa che figure fanno infatti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non mi scordo quest'anno la serie di 3 partite dove la roma poteva distaccarli e loro son stati aiutati dagli arbitri, contro chievo, contro il torino, e un altra che non mi viene in mente (ce ne sono cosi tante d'altronde..). Saran anche forti ma gli aiutini sono sempre li, pronti a essere spediti. E senza quei punti ora sarebbero a +8 ? Non credo proprio, anzi. Poi, sulla non concorrenza...son capace anche io a schiacciarla se il tuo budget è molto superiore a quello degli altri. Noi non spendiamo una lira, l'inter uguale...il discorso "schiacciare" ci può stare nella premier league dove le prime 4-5 spendono tutte cifre monstre e chi vince, vince un super campionato. Ma in italia....lasciamo stare. Poi si è visto in europa che figure fanno infatti.


Vabbè dai, non vado oltre, batti sull'Europa, sugli aiutini, che in un campionato così mi fanno proprio ridere, e su non so che altro, sei troppo di parte.


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, non vado oltre, batti sull'Europa, sugli aiutini, che in un campionato così mi fanno proprio ridere, e su non so che altro, sei troppo di parte.



A me non fanno ridere perchè senza quegli aiutini la juve aveva almeno 4-5 punti in meno. E gia la cosa cambia. Poi che siano forti non c'è dubbio ma lo sono nel contesto di desolazione italica e basta, perchè spendono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> A me non fanno ridere perchè senza quegli aiutini la juve aveva almeno 4-5 punti in meno. E gia la cosa cambia. Poi che siano forti non c'è dubbio ma lo sono nel contesto di desolazione italica e basta, perchè spendono.


Eh continui, la desolazione, gli aiutini(cavolata), vabbè...


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ottima squadra, ma il livello della serie A è veramente abominevole. Non vedo come possano perdere anche solo uno scudetto fino al 2020


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh continui, la desolazione, gli aiutini(cavolata), vabbè...



Vabbè, cavolata gli aiutini..riguardati le prime partite della juve, riguardiamoci chievo juve, dai. Ho tempo. Vai a prendere l'analisi di quella partita, dove senza aiutino (gol regolarissimo annullato a paloschi) avrebbero ottenuto 2 punti in meno. E siamo gia a +4 sulla roma invece di +6. Poi non ho citato gli "errori" a danno della roma come vari rigori non dati sempre in quel periodo. Insomma, la juve è fortissima, ma diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare: se già è forte e poi viene anche aiutata nel suo periodo più complicato (quello che dicevo prima) allora chiudiamo direttamente baracca e burattini.

Se vuoi continuo con le partite con aiutino eh, basta dirlo e vado a cercarle tutte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabbè, cavolata gli aiutini..riguardati le prime partite della juve, riguardiamoci chievo juve, dai. Ho tempo. Vai a prendere l'analisi di quella partita, dove senza aiutino (gol regolarissimo annullato a paloschi) avrebbero ottenuto 2 punti in meno. E siamo gia a +4 sulla roma invece di +6. Poi non ho citato gli "errori" a danno della roma come vari rigori non dati sempre in quel periodo. Insomma, la juve è fortissima, ma diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare: se già è forte e poi viene anche aiutata nel suo periodo più complicato (quello che dicevo prima) allora chiudiamo direttamente baracca e burattini.
> 
> Se vuoi continuo con le partite con aiutino eh, basta dirlo e vado a cercarle tutte.


La classifica non si fa di sottrazioni o addizioni perché un risultato diverso in un dato momento cambierà anche il corso delle partite successive.


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classifica non si fa di sottrazioni o addizioni perché un risultato diverso in un dato momento cambierà anche il corso delle partite successive.



Scusa ma è demagogia, senza offesa, io parlo di numeri, parlo di partite dove la juve è stata SISTEMATICAMENTE aiutata, alla fine 3 partite sono almeno 5 punti, capirei il tuo discorso se ci fossero torti e favori in egual misura, ma in questo caso se una squadra nel suo momento di peggior forma è sempre aiutata allora se permetti qualche domanda me la faccio. E visto che la roma in quelle partite è stata una costante (10 vittorie) togli quei punti alla juve e vediamo dov'è oggi e come finisce il campionato. Magari lo vincono lo stesso ma in quel caso sarebbe uno scudetto pulito. Non devo neanche ricordarti il gol di muntari, dai...


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2014)

Continuate i discorsi a due in privato. Non è una chat.


----------



## iceman. (2 Febbraio 2014)

Le cose son due :

O torna Mourinho all'Inter e questo significa Inter super competitiva, oppure la Roma se continua a spendere, ma si tratta di aspettare altri 3-4 anni prima che diventino un blocco spaventoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una cosa davvero imbarazzante. Questi vincono tutte le partite contro le altre "big" con 4-5 gol di scarto.
> 
> A livello di dominio assoluto credo sia il punto più basso, e noioso, di tutta la storia della Serie A. Forse perfino il post calciopoli è stato più "avvincente".
> 
> E chissà per quanti anni ancora continueranno a dominare. NON esiste alcuna concorrenza.



senza dubbio...il Post Calciopoli era decisamente più bello, la Roma ogni tanto metteva paura


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

Proseguendo il discorso di iceman

oppure scoppia una nuova calciopoli, perchè la verità è che se non fosse stato per quei fatti molti (se non tutti) degli scudetti dal 2007 ad oggi sarebbero finiti a Torino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2014)

fin quando galliani e branca continueranno a rinforzare la juve , vinceranno per molto tempo


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

*Fino ad ora hanno totalizzato 59 punti su 66 disponibili...*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

La Juve in Italia è fortissima, tutto qui. E stra-merita lo scudetto.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Le cose son due :
> 
> O torna Mourinho all'Inter e questo significa Inter super competitiva, oppure la Roma se continua a spendere, ma si tratta di aspettare altri 3-4 anni prima che diventino un blocco spaventoso.


I problemi per quanto riguarda la Roma sono due: per prima cosa è sempre difficile per loro tenere i propri campioni. Quest estate magari spenderanno ancora, ma è molto probabile che due tra Pjanic, Strootman e Benatia vadano via, dato che sarebbe impossibile resistere alle tentazioni di club più blasonati e più ricchi. In questo modo faticheranno sempre a costruire un blocco vincente. La juve invece può permettersi di tenere tutti, o al limite di dar via Pogba e di riversare tutti i 60 milioni sul mercato.
In secondo luogo, soprattutto in Italia contano tanto il dna e la mentalità di una squadra e di una società. E c'è poco da fare, la rube per un motivo o per l'altro è nettamente avanti. Anche rispetto alle milanesi, figuriamoci rispetto a Roma e Napoli...
Già in Europa è diverso. Sarà un caso, ma raramente i gobbi fanno meglio di noi, nemmeno quando hanno una squadra nettamente più forte....


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè ma noi ci siamo concentrati sin dall'arrivo di Berlusca sulla Champions per il semplice motivo che l'Europa ti fa conoscere al grande calcio.

Poi comunque 2 scudetti in 14 anni per una squadra come il Milan è qualcosa di schifoso.
Comunque certo è che la Juve sfonda quota 100 punti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2014)

La concorrenza è finita quando i nostri hanno deciso di diventare una squadretta cedendo Ibra e Thiago al PSG. In quel momento Berlusconi e Galliani si sono venduti la dignità, trasformando il Milan in una squadra di metà classifica. 

Questi continuano a spendere e a rinforzarsi: per l'anno prossimo potranno contare su Berardi e Immobile. In ogni caso potrebbero usare quei due come contropartite per comprare un altro pezzo da 90.


----------



## Gianni23 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Finchè spendono solo loro è ovvio che, IN ITALIA, domineranno (anche rubando). In europa però fanno pietà.



Quest'anno sicuramente, l'anno scorso sono arrivati tra le prime 8.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

hanno un tipo di gioco da calcio italiano che si sposa perfettamente con la serie A, oltre ad avere forse più qualità di tutti hanno sicuramente più aggressività, più intensità di tutte le altre squadre della serie A, una volta erano le piccole a giocare con questa intensità e le grandi che vincevano grazie alla superiorità tecnica, la juve invece ha tutto, forse il livello della qualità che hanno adesso in europa non basta, perchè incontra squadre che corrono quanto loro però qualitativamente sono migliori, ma per la serie A, non c'è storia e non c'è campionato..


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma noi ci siamo concentrati sin dall'arrivo di Berlusca sulla Champions per il semplice motivo che l'Europa ti fa conoscere al grande calcio.
> 
> Poi comunque 2 scudetti in 14 anni per una squadra come il Milan è qualcosa di schifoso.
> Comunque certo è che la Juve sfonda quota 100 punti.



Sì, infatti il nostro drammatico score relativo agli scudetti conferma il fattore DNA. E' emblematico poi come si vinca solo quando la juve ha una stagione no ('99, 2004 e 2011), mentre quando siamo in lotta con loro perdiamo sempre, anche le volte in cui abbiamo una squadra nettamente più forte. 
Tornando alla juve di ora, è incredibile l'aiuto venuto loro da galliani, che gli ha regalato Pirlo, ha snobbato Pogba e gli ha di fatto regalato Tevez liberandoli di matri...


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

Inutile dire che la Juve strameriti lo scudetto. Sarebbero parole vuote. Detto ciò, questo è il campionato più noioso e più scarso della storia della Serie A, IMHO. La Juve è forte ma risulta ancora più forte in un campionato di scappati di casa, senza rivali, dove l'unica squadra che punta tutto sull'intensità (oltre alla qualità) è proprio la Juve stessa.
In questo campionato, tenendo conto che il Napoli è più o meno sul livello dell'anno scorso (forse un po' peggio) e che la Roma sta facendo un grandissimo campionato ben oltre le aspettative (grazie anche ad un livello medio-basso generale), la Milano calcistica sta probabilmente toccando il punto più basso della sua storia, la Lazio è mediocre, l'attuale Udinese è una delle peggiori degli ultimi 10 anni, ma anche altre realtà quali Atalanta, Bologna, Cagliari e Sampdoria, per fare qualche esempio, sono molto mediocri. Verona e Torino sono 2 squadre normalissime, eppure sono con pieno merito al momento in zona Europa League.
Se il campionato fosse di un livello quantomeno decente, la Juve vincerebbe comunque, ma non con questi numeri record evidenziati da una scarsezza generale sconcertante.
E' chiaro che, giustamente, agli juventini non importi niente, ma il calcio italiano, già fortemente ridimensionato, subisce un ulteriore contraccolpo per tutti questi anni di mancata competizione (negli ultimi 7/8 anni le uniche sfide sono state quelle tra Roma e Inter, per 2 campionati). Non voglio più sentire che nel campionato spagnolo ci sono solamente 2 squadre (ora 3), perché in Italia ne abbiamo solamente una per il momento e chissà per quanti anni ancora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2014)

mettiamogli robinho in attacco e zapata in difesa e prendiamo noi 2 dei loro.. io sono pronto a scommettere che qualcosa inizierebbero a perdere ..


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mettiamogli robinho in attacco e zapata in difesa e prendiamo noi 2 dei loro.. io sono pronto a scommettere che qualcosa inizierebbero a perdere ..



Se Robinho giocasse con noi non vedrebbe MAI il campo, mentre Zapata non sfigurerebbe affatto.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno sicuramente, l'anno scorso sono arrivati tra le prime 8.



Wow, che grande risultato. In un girone ridicolo, ottavo ridicolo, alla prima vera sfida le han buscate. Wow.


----------



## Brontolo (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scudetti sporchi...scudetti di carta. Non esiste concorrenza e quella che c'è viene sistematicamente penalizzata. Bei trofei...





sempre scudetto è.


----------



## Brontolo (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabbè, cavolata gli aiutini..riguardati le prime partite della juve, riguardiamoci chievo juve, dai. Ho tempo. Vai a prendere l'analisi di quella partita, dove senza aiutino (gol regolarissimo annullato a paloschi) avrebbero ottenuto 2 punti in meno. E siamo gia a +4 sulla roma invece di +6. Poi non ho citato gli "errori" a danno della roma come vari rigori non dati sempre in quel periodo. Insomma, la juve è fortissima, ma diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare: se già è forte e poi viene anche aiutata nel suo periodo più complicato (quello che dicevo prima) allora chiudiamo direttamente baracca e burattini.
> 
> Se vuoi continuo con le partite con aiutino eh, basta dirlo e vado a cercarle tutte.



e la roma ieri ha ottenuto di non giocare su un campo che, per il parma, era comunque praticabile nei limiti. evitandosi 3 o forse quattro partite in pochi giorni, salvando da eventuali ammonizioni i suoi 5 diffidati, evitando un parma in stato di grazia.

guarda caso, il parma voleva giocare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> e la roma ieri ha ottenuto di non giocare su un campo che, per il parma, era comunque praticabile nei limiti. evitandosi 3 o forse quattro partite in pochi giorni, salvando da eventuali ammonizioni i suoi 5 diffidati, evitando un parma in stato di grazia.
> 
> guarda caso, il parma voleva giocare.



ti credo che il parma voleva giocare , è risaputo che un campo cosi aiuta la squadra che ha bisogno di difendersi , soprattutto se contro hai una squadra che gioca prevalentemente palla a terra


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se Robinho giocasse con noi non vedrebbe MAI il campo, mentre Zapata non sfigurerebbe affatto.



Sbirulinho non giocherebbe in nessuna squadra italiana... infatti io trovo inspiegabile l'utilizzo di questo pseudo giocatore al milan .


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una cosa davvero imbarazzante. Questi *vincono tutte le partite contro le altre "big" con 4-5 gol di scarto*.
> 
> A livello di dominio assoluto credo sia il punto più basso, e noioso, di tutta la storia della Serie A. Forse perfino il post calciopoli è stato più "avvincente".
> 
> E chissà per quanti anni ancora continueranno a dominare. NON esiste alcuna concorrenza.


Inter-Juventus 1-1
Fiorentina-Juventus 3-2
Juventus-Milan 3-2
Lazio-Juventus 1-1

poi a livello di gioco e come qualitá (soprattutto a centrocampo) siamo nettamente i piú forti, normale che cosí vinci "facilmente" contre le squadrette, ed é contro di loro che si vince il campionato


----------



## DOOOOD (3 Febbraio 2014)

Il dominio italiano è frutto di un progetto tecnico a lungo termine serio e bilanciato, di un allenatore tra i migliori sulla piazza e degli investimenti della proprietà su Stadio e area Continassa.

La Roma, ed in misura minore, la Fiorentina stanno facendo altrettanto... investono rafforzandosi anno dopo anno, confermano allenatori capaci, accettando di privarsi di alcuni potenziali top player per poi reinvestire sul mercato..e crescono. Sono partite con due anni di ritardo rispetto alla juve, ma la direzione è giusta...e se anche non hanno uguale prestigio e potenza di fuoco economica gli equilibri in italia stanno cambiando e reciteranno presto stabilmente un ruolo da protagonista.

Napoli e Lazio hanno sprecato le loro occasioni, una piazza immatura, forse collusa, ristrettezze economiche per la lazio ed incompetenza per il Napoli (Mazzarri è un non allenatore, Benitez non può allenare in Italia) non li hanno fatto crescere... il Napoli è al secondo anno che, teoricamente pronto a recitare un ruolo da protagonista delude pesantemente.

Inter e Milan sono allo sfascio completo... tra le due quella messa peggio per me è l'Inter, una sorta di tagliatore di teste ha preso il controllo della proprietà, hanno un allenatore mediocre, operatori di mercato ridicoli, una rosa vecchia e svogliata...devono ancora cominciare una reale rifondazione tecnica.
Il Milan invece come società sta già affrontato la svolta, l'allenatore è nuovo ed ha tutto da dimostrare, ma la speranza che possa risultare competitva come scelta c'è, la rosa è si lacunosa, ma si potrebbe renderla competitiva con pochi innesti e alcune cessioni (Bonera? LOL) tutto sta a vedere se ci sarà la necessaria competenza dirigenziale e tecnica (Seedorf è ancora una scommessa aperta) per intraprendere un nuovo percorso di crescita.

In definitiva è un campionato mediocre, ma non peggiore dell'ultimo vinto dalla juve, il declino è solo di Milan ed Inter, con Udinese e Lazio ed in futuro Napoli prossime società a rischio di ridimensionarsi..le altre sono realtà in crescita.

ps: non ci sono motivi perchè Juve, Roma ed in futuro la Fiorentina non possano fare bene anche in europa...abbiamo perso competitività in generale, ma queste squadra stanno rislaendo le gerarchie..anche europee


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che la Juve strameriti lo scudetto. Sarebbero parole vuote. Detto ciò, questo è il campionato più noioso e più scarso della storia della Serie A, IMHO. La Juve è forte ma risulta ancora più forte in un campionato di scappati di casa, senza rivali, dove l'unica squadra che punta tutto sull'intensità (oltre alla qualità) è proprio la Juve stessa.
> In questo campionato, tenendo conto che il Napoli è più o meno sul livello dell'anno scorso (forse un po' peggio) e che la Roma sta facendo un grandissimo campionato ben oltre le aspettative (grazie anche ad un livello medio-basso generale), la Milano calcistica sta probabilmente toccando il punto più basso della sua storia, la Lazio è mediocre, l'attuale Udinese è una delle peggiori degli ultimi 10 anni, ma anche altre realtà quali Atalanta, Bologna, Cagliari e Sampdoria, per fare qualche esempio, sono molto mediocri. Verona e Torino sono 2 squadre normalissime, eppure sono con pieno merito al momento in zona Europa League.
> Se il campionato fosse di un livello quantomeno decente, la Juve vincerebbe comunque, ma non con questi numeri record evidenziati da una scarsezza generale sconcertante.
> E' chiaro che, giustamente, agli juventini non importi niente, ma il calcio italiano, già fortemente ridimensionato, subisce un ulteriore contraccolpo per tutti questi anni di mancata competizione (negli ultimi 7/8 anni le uniche sfide sono state quelle tra Roma e Inter, per 2 campionati). Non voglio più sentire che nel campionato spagnolo ci sono solamente 2 squadre (ora 3), perché in Italia ne abbiamo solamente una per il momento e chissà per quanti anni ancora.



E' vero le due milanesi stanno facendo pietà. Ma abbiamo "la Roma dei record", un Napoli che ha messo sul mercato un sacco di milioni, una ottima fiorentina e anche la lazio da quando c'è reja sta facendo vedere belle cose. L'udinese è vero, non ha più sanchez, asamoah ecc. ma sta crescendo altri giocatori interessanti. 
Le squadre piccole sono tutte ben organizzate e giocano sempre con il sangue agli occhi.

Insomma, sicuramente rispetto a decenni (e non anni) passati il livello è più basso però secondo me principalmente perché le milanesi non sono competitive. Per il resto ci sono squadre come Roma, Fiorentina, Napoli che prima non erano considerate degli avversari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Inter-Juventus 1-1
> Fiorentina-Juventus 3-2
> Juventus-Milan 3-2
> Lazio-Juventus 1-1
> ...



si però poi dopo quando trovi in Europa gli altri " centrocampo " come e piu forti dei tuoi vieni a casa . Il campionaot italiano non è più un banco di prova attendibile .


----------



## MisterBet (3 Febbraio 2014)

Questa Juve negli anni di Mourinho non avrebbe vinto, tanto per non andare piùi lontano (negli anni pre Moggiopoli avrebbe lottato con l'Inter di Mancini per il terzo posto...) altro che record di punti...


----------



## Gianni23 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Wow, che grande risultato. In un girone ridicolo, ottavo ridicolo, alla prima vera sfida le han buscate. Wow.



Hai proprio un tono che mostra propensione al dialogo 

Al di la di questo, hanno perso (complessivamente 4-0) ai quarti contro la futura vincitrice che ha successivamente umiliato il Barcellona (7-0). Penso che nessuno si aspettasse che vincessero la coppa, quindi io lo etichetto come ottimo risultato.


----------



## Gianni23 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Inter-Juventus 1-1
> Fiorentina-Juventus 3-2
> Juventus-Milan 3-2
> Lazio-Juventus 1-1



Le big di questo campionato sono Roma e Napoli e la juve le ha battute entrambe 3-0, oltre al 3-1 all'inter di ieri e il 4-1 alla lazio.


----------



## Mou (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabbè, cavolata gli aiutini..riguardati le prime partite della juve, riguardiamoci chievo juve, dai. Ho tempo. Vai a prendere l'analisi di quella partita, dove senza aiutino (gol regolarissimo annullato a paloschi) avrebbero ottenuto 2 punti in meno. E siamo gia a +4 sulla roma invece di +6. Poi non ho citato gli "errori" a danno della roma come vari rigori non dati sempre in quel periodo. Insomma, la juve è fortissima, ma diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare: se già è forte e poi viene anche aiutata nel suo periodo più complicato (quello che dicevo prima) allora chiudiamo direttamente baracca e burattini.
> 
> Se vuoi continuo con le partite con aiutino eh, basta dirlo e vado a cercarle tutte.



Sì, nello stesso Torino - Juventus immobile doveva essere espulso nel primo tempo. Se le trovi tutte... Io ammetto solo l'imbarazzante Chievo-Juventus come errore clamoroso


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si però poi dopo quando trovi in Europa gli altri " centrocampo " come e piu forti dei tuoi vieni a casa . Il campionaot italiano non è più un banco di prova attendibile .


Infatti non ho mica detto che il nostro centrocampo é inferiore solo a quello del Bayern, dico solo che *in italia* é nettamente il migliore (trovami un altra squadra italiana che si puo permettere di panchinare uno come Marchisio)

che in europa quest'anno abbiamo fatto schifo lo hanno visto tutti, ma questo é un altro discorso, qui si parla del dominio della Juve in Serie A


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Le big di questo campionato sono Roma e Napoli e la juve le ha battute entrambe 3-0, oltre al 3-1 all'inter di ieri e il 4-1 alla lazio.


sí ok ma contro la stessa roma siamo usciti in coppa, sempre a Roma contro la Lazio abbiamo pareggiato...il Napoli di buono anzi ottimo ha solo l'attacco, il resto fa schifo


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Il parma non vleva giocare ieri. Poi vabe, è arrivato lo stuolo di juventini che mi dan del rosicone perchè loro son fortixximi !"11!! mi tolgo dalla conversazione immediatamente. Buona europa league


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una cosa davvero imbarazzante. Questi vincono tutte le partite contro le altre "big" con 4-5 gol di scarto.
> 
> A livello di dominio assoluto credo sia il punto più basso, e noioso, di tutta la storia della Serie A. Forse perfino il post calciopoli è stato più "avvincente".
> 
> E chissà per quanti anni ancora continueranno a dominare. NON esiste alcuna concorrenza.


La colpa di per se non è della Juve se questo campionato è così...
Ma del Milan che dal 2012 ha incominciato a pensare in piccolo vendendo gli unici due 
E dell'Inter che non ha saputo rinnovarsi...

La Juventus invece dopo aver vinto lo scudetto non è andata a vendere i migliori così come i due anni dopo...

E' così purtroppo... la Juve non ha colpe, le colpe sono delle altre due principali squadre di Milano che hanno incominciato a pensare in piccolo, sopratutto noi.. che nonostante cl e altro prendiamo solo parametri 0


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Finchè spendono solo loro è ovvio che, IN ITALIA, domineranno (anche rubando). In europa però fanno pietà.



Gli abbiamo pagato noi Tevez. Le grandi spese le hanno fatte per Isla, non per Pirlo o Pogba.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sì, nello stesso Torino - Juventus immobile doveva essere espulso nel primo tempo. Se le trovi tutte... Io ammetto solo l'imbarazzante Chievo-Juventus come errore clamoroso



Rispondo solo perchè mi va, non aspettarti altre repliche: usando questo metro di giudizio chiellini e vidal andrebbero espulsi una partita si e l'altra pure. Ecco l'altro tipo di sudditanza: sui falli/cartellini. Ciao, buona europa league anche a te


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli abbiamo pagato noi Tevez. Le grandi spese le hanno fatte per Isla, non per Pirlo o Pogba.



Pirlo di ingaggio prende due noccioline ?


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tevez pagato da noi è una leggenda metropolitana. Matri costato 3 rate annuali da 4 mln, loro tevez, compreso ingaggio lordo, bonus ecc l'han pagato più di 15.


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Rispondo solo perchè mi va, non aspettarti altre repliche: usando questo metro di giudizio chiellini e vidal andrebbero espulsi una partita si e l'altra pure. Ecco l'altro tipo di sudditanza: sui falli/cartellini. Ciao, buona europa league anche a te



Ormai siamo al delirio totale sherlocked.
Che poi per carità sono cose che si dicono tra rosiconi e ubriaconi da bar, ma mai uno straccio di argomentazione, un'immagine, una prova. Boh.
Mi indichi qualche intervento ha fatto vidal questa stagione meritevole di espulsione?


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo al delirio totale sherlocked.
> Che poi per carità sono cose che si dicono tra rosiconi e ubriaconi da bar, ma mai uno straccio di argomentazione, un'immagine, una prova. Boh.
> Mi indichi qualche intervento ha fatto vidal questa stagione meritevole di espulsione?



Ma tu sei quello del "chiellini bravo ragazzo" e cavani cattivone ? Dai, ma ti pare che mi metto ad argomentare con il tifoso più colluso del globo ? Please.


----------



## DOOOOD (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Rispondo solo perchè mi va, non aspettarti altre repliche: usando questo metro di giudizio chiellini e vidal andrebbero espulsi una partita si e l'altra pure. Ecco l'altro tipo di sudditanza: sui falli/cartellini. Ciao, buona europa league anche a te



LOL
questa merita una risposta, perchè espulsi ogni partita, perchè quando giocano hanno la faccia incazzata?
giusto ieri c'è stata una falciata spaventosa di kuzmanovic o come si chiama su Vidal lanciato in corsa sulla fascia, per me (e molti altri) era assolutamente da rosso diretto... poi abbiamo vinto facile e quindi non se ne parla neanche.

Una spinta in area da dietro su LLorente abbastanza netta, non fischiata...poi sul 3-0 chi ci pensa più?

Però la volta che Chiellini si piglia un giallo che sa di 'arancione' è sudditanza psicologica.... mah...


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> LOL
> questa merita una risposta, perchè espulsi ogni partita, perchè quando giocano hanno la faccia incazzata?
> giusto ieri c'è stata una falciata spaventosa di kuzmanovic o come si chiama su Vidal lanciato in corsa sulla fascia, per me (e molti altri) era assolutamente da rosso diretto... poi abbiamo vinto facile e quindi non se ne parla neanche.
> 
> ...



Ecco qui volevo arrivare, alla fine le vittime siete voi. LOL anzi LOOOOOL visto il tuo nome  Povera juve. E vogliamo parlare del gol di muntari ? I guanti di buffon erano bianchi come la linea di porta, è normale sbagliare in quelle circostanze.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tutto è opinabile ma che Chiellini abbia un trattamento scandaloso no, non lo è...


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Tutto è opinabile ma che Chiellini abbia un trattamento scandaloso no, non lo è...



Scherzi ? Sciacquati la bocca quando parli del Chiello. Un ragazzo d'oro, pensa che nel tempo libero va in Africa a fare il volontario, in Congo per la precisione.


----------



## DOOOOD (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scherzi ? Sciacquati la bocca quando parli del Chiello. Un ragazzo d'oro, pensa che nel tempo libero va in Africa a fare il volontario, in Congo per la precisione.



ok, no comment, sono ospite in questo forum e non mi va di polemizzare.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scherzi ? Sciacquati la bocca quando parli del Chiello. Un ragazzo d'oro, pensa che nel tempo libero va in Africa a fare il volontario, in Congo per la precisione.



Dico la verità, ho visto qualche qualche servizio nel tempo su Chiellini e fuori dal campo mi sembra davvero un bravo ragazzo, tranquillo, professionale...non il tipo che puoi ritrovarti in una rissa in disco o cose così...ma in campo che non venga punito come meriterebbe è sotto gli occhi di tutti...per come gioca che vada in diffida, come quest'anno, dopo venti partite di Campionato è clamoroso...


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io sto ancora aspettando quale intervento abbia fatto vidal da espulsione quest'anno.
Anche Chiellini, quale intervento ha fatto da espulsione?
Sempre la stessa storia, si parla per dare aria alla bocca, mai visto argomentazioni serie su queste cose.


----------



## Gianni23 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> sí ok ma contro la stessa roma siamo usciti in coppa, sempre a Roma contro la Lazio abbiamo pareggiato...il Napoli di buono anzi ottimo ha solo l'attacco, il resto fa schifo



D'accordo sul pareggio con la lazio, con la roma in coppa italia la juve non ha giocato perchè voleva uscire, così come voleva regalare la coppa italia al napoli nel 2012.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Febbraio 2014)

Non si tratta di interventi da rosso, questo non prende neanche i gialli! Tre in venti partite giocando come gioca Chiellini?!?

Così a memoria, senza pensarci non credo di aver mai visto un fallo come quello di Chiellini su Bonaventura l'anno scorso non prendere neanche il giallo...un chiaro rosso diretto...la gomitata in faccia ad Armero neanche fallo...


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Pirlo di ingaggio prende due noccioline ?



Appena arrivato alla Juventus prendeva quanto De Jong, ora quanto Mexes.



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tevez pagato da noi è una leggenda metropolitana. Matri costato 3 rate annuali da 4 mln, loro tevez, compreso ingaggio lordo, bonus ecc l'han pagato più di 15.



Tevez, Pirlo, Pogba e Vidal meno di Isla comunque. Le loro ultime grandi spese sono stati soldi buttati, quella del Milan è stato Balotelli, il problema sono le spese intermedie che nel Milan si sono sprecate mentre gli juventini hanno fatto ottimi affari e preso bravi giocatori a ZERO. In ogni caso chi ha speso per fregare il Milan è stata la Roma che si è presa tutti i giocatori che interessavano al Milan, di certo non la Juventus.


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di interventi da rosso, questo non prende neanche i gialli! Tre in venti partite giocando come gioca Chiellini?!?
> 
> Così a memoria, senza pensarci non credo di aver mai visto un fallo come quello di Chiellini su Bonaventura l'anno scorso non prendere neanche il giallo...un chiaro rosso diretto...la gomitata in faccia ad Armero neanche fallo...




Ho già detto altre volte che quello è stato uno dei pochi interventi non sanzionati di Chiellini.
Intervento da giallo sia chiaro, lo prende con la gamba di richiamo e non entra con la gamba tesa come, per dire, ieri kuzmanovic.
Quello si che era un intervento da rosso diretto... aaaaaah se l'avesse fatto Chiellini quell'intervento... aaaaah che polemiche per il "chiellini graziato dall'arbitro"...


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Appena arrivato alla Juventus prendeva quanto De Jong, ora quanto Mexes.
> 
> 
> 
> Tevez, Pirlo, Pogba e Vidal meno di Isla comunque. Le loro ultime grandi spese sono stati soldi buttati, quella del Milan è stato Balotelli, il problema sono le spese intermedie che nel Milan si sono sprecate mentre gli juventini hanno fatto ottimi affari e preso bravi giocatori a ZERO. In ogni caso chi ha speso per fregare il Milan è stata la Roma che si è presa tutti i giocatori che interessavano al Milan, di certo non la Juventus.



Ripeto: Pirlo di ingaggio prende due noccioline ? Non è proprio gratis. Su pogba e llorente si sono d'accordo. Ma non dimentichiamo matri, pepe, quagliarella, vucinic, isla, bonucci, lichsteiner, vidal, piu tutte le spese per i giovani tipo gabbiadini, zaza, berardi. Ottimi affari un corno, questi han speso un sacco di soldi, altro che. Gli affari sono sostanzialmente 3, vidal, pirlo e pogba.


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Pirlo di ingaggio prende due noccioline ? Non è proprio gratis. Su pogba e llorente si sono d'accordo. Ma non dimentichiamo matri, pepe, quagliarella, vucinic, isla, bonucci, lichsteiner, vidal, piu tutte le spese per i giovani tipo gabbiadini, zaza, berardi. Ottimi affari un corno, questi han speso un sacco di soldi, altro che. Gli affari sono sostanzialmente 3, vidal, pirlo e pogba.





Chi è stato pagato troppo: Quagliarella, Matri, Isla.
Chi è stato un flop totale: Martinez.

Tevez, Llorente, Barzagli, Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, Pirlo questi sono gli affari pazzeschi.
E parliamo di 7 (sette) titolari.
Vucinic, Bonucci, Asamoah sono stati pagati il giusto. Litchsteiner è stato un mezzo affare.

Per gabbiani-zaza-berardi praticamente non abbiamo speso quasi niente. Abbiamo girato solo giocatori e pochi milioni.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

giovinco? la meta' di giovinco a 10 milioni..

i vari bidoni presi dall'atalanta? Peluso, Padoin..


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> giovinco? la meta' di giovinco a 10 milioni..
> 
> i vari bidoni presi dall'atalanta? Peluso, Padoin..



Vero, vero. Pardon.
Anche se per giovinco in realtà ci abbiamo messo 7 milioni.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chi è stato pagato troppo: Quagliarella, Matri, Isla.
> Chi è stato un flop totale: Martinez.
> 
> Tevez, Llorente, Barzagli, Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, Pirlo questi sono gli affari pazzeschi.
> ...



Tevez tra ingaggio, bonus procuratore, bonus al city per raggiungimento obiettivi è stato pagato una cifra che solo la juve poteva spendere. Vidal 11 mln. Pogba pirlo e llorente a zero, ok.

Sugli altri bè, il milan avrà speso un decimo di quello che ha speso la juve, negli ultimi anni, post cessione di ibra. E infatti la juve ha vinto ma mica ha vinto per pogba pirlo e vidal. C'è anche il resto della squadra intorno e ci sono i milioni su milioni su milioni spesi per vucinic lichsteiner asamoah isla (cannato) eccetera. Dire che la juve non ha speso è una fandonia. Ha speso come e più di qualsiasi altro club italico.

Poi ci mettiamo anche gli aiutini...brava juve.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> giovinco? la meta' di giovinco a 10 milioni..
> 
> i vari bidoni presi dall'atalanta? Peluso, Padoin..



Dimenticavo. Eeeh ma la juve non spende più del milan, o dell'inter, o di chiunque altro in italia  solo affari oculati, certo.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma valeva la pena spendere 15 mln per ogbonna che non gioca mai??


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Ma valeva la pena spendere 15 mln per ogbonna che non gioca mai??



Ah dimenticavo  Eh si, spendono proprio poco.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

*Non so quante pagine di flood, allora c'è un bel topic messo in rilievo che parla della Juventus. Se volete parlare del loro mercato ecc.. usate quello.

Qui il tema è un altro.. o tornate in topic oppure, ogni messaggio che non riguarderà la discussione centrale, sarà cancellato.*


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

chiedo scusa, avendo letto solo l'ultima pagina del topic, credevo che il tema fosse il loro calciomercato


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E' vero le due milanesi stanno facendo pietà. Ma abbiamo "la Roma dei record", un Napoli che ha messo sul mercato un sacco di milioni, una ottima fiorentina e anche la lazio da quando c'è reja sta facendo vedere belle cose. L'udinese è vero, non ha più sanchez, asamoah ecc. ma sta crescendo altri giocatori interessanti.
> Le squadre piccole sono tutte ben organizzate e giocano sempre con il sangue agli occhi.
> 
> Insomma, sicuramente rispetto a decenni (e non anni) passati il livello è più basso però secondo me principalmente perché le milanesi non sono competitive. Per il resto ci sono squadre come Roma, Fiorentina, Napoli che prima non erano considerate degli avversari.


La Roma sta facendo anch'essa così tanti punti perché è una squadra ben al di sopra della media del campionato (negli altri 2 anni avrebbe potuto posizionarsi più in alto, ma aveva 2 non-allenatori). La Fiorentina è sullo stesso livello dell'anno scorso praticamente, visti gli infortuni che le sono capitato. E' una buona squadra eh, ma non potrà mai lottare per lo scudetto. Se per la lotta al vertice alla fine quelle che mancano all'appello sono alla fine della fiera le milanesi, non concordo affatto sulle squadre piccole: saranno organizzate, per carità, ma sono davvero molto molto mediocri. Ci sono quantomeno 5 o 6 organici imbarazzanti che una decina di anni fa non avrebbero fatto 10 punti. La Juve non ha nessuna colpa, fa il suo campionato, però questo fatto è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Purtroppo il livello e la competitività del nostro calcio si vede nelle coppe europee. Il Milan non ha alcuna speranza (o ne ha davvero pochissime) di eliminare l'Atletico, vediamo invece cosa faranno in EL Juve, Fiorentina e Napoli. 2 di queste dovrebbero arrivare quantomeno in semifinale.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2014)

La giuve vince perchè spende, dal ritorno in Serie A ha speso circa 200 milioni, roba che noi ci sognamo, buttando 50 milioni solo con 3 giocatori (Diego, Giovinco e Mrtinez), una cosa immonda che se l'avesse fatta Galliani lo staremo ancora insultando, a questo ci aggiungiamo che l'Inter e il Milan non fanno mercato dal 2010 ed ecco il risultato.

Ma non venitemi a dire che la Giuve vince perché è forte perché non è così una squadra forte vince o almeno va avanti in Europa ogni anno, come facevano la Giuve di Lippi o il Milan di Ancelotti, inoltre il livello già basso della Serie A si è ulteriormente abbassato: infatti un bollito come Pirlo fa ancora la sua figura; ma appena esce dall'Italia mostra il suo vero (e scarso) valore

Penso che questa Giuve in inghilterra farebbe tanta fatica ad entrare nelle prime 5 ed in Spagna sarebbe al massimo quarta, d'altronde tolti Vidal e Pogba non ci sono giocatori appetibili da altre squadre.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Febbraio 2014)

Se penso ai filosofi che quest'estate scrivevano amenità del tipo "è tornato il campionato delle 7 sorelle"  
Piuttosto è il campionato di BiancaJuve e i sette nani


----------



## Rui Costa (3 Febbraio 2014)

Discussione davvero interessante.Strano non sia ''esplosa'' in toni decisamente più accesi, essendo un argomento tabù. Comunque, per parlarne c'è bisogno di una dose di obiettività e freddezza non indifferenti e, in tutta sincerità, credo di possederle. Ho un modo di vedere il calcio quasi come intrattenimento, al di là del tifo e non è per sportività. Semplicemente mi piace vederlo a 360 gradi, anche in modo più distaccato e meno con occhi milanisti. Venendo al dunque...Devo concordare con molti di voi, e su molti concetti. A cominciare dal fatto che non ci sia effettiva competizione, ma cosa più importante, che questo sia il campionato più mediocre che la Serie A abbia mai avuto. Non credo comunque ci fosse bisogno di farlo notare. Poi, sì, è vero. Non si può negare. Anche quest'anno la Juventus ha ricevuto *netti aiuti* in circostanze cruciali per il loro cammino, ma è qualcosa di altrettanto rinomato ed abituale; CIO' NONOSTANTE, è la *squadra più forte d'Italia*. Oltre ad una rosa completa, c'è una serietà di organizzazione e di società, ognuno svolge il suo compito egregiamente e le pagliacciate non sono concesse, cose che invece hanno acquisito squadre come Inter, Milan, Lazio, scadendo nel ridicolo e nel caos oltre che nella mediocrità. Il centrocampi della Juventus è qualcosa di mostruoso, ha un Vidal che praticamente è eccellente sia in fase offensiva che difensiva, non ha una reale funzionalità, è al 100% in entrambe le chiavi di gioco. Pogba può essere un futuro pallone d'oro ed è stata un'esplosione che si vede una volta ogni 10 anni, la sua. Pirlo, per quanto molti di voi covino risentimento, è il miglior regista degli ultimi 10 anni, nonché miglior centrocampista italiano della storia, forse. E sia chiaro, non è un eufemismo. Parlo proprio per quel ruolo specifico, quindi scansando i Rivera e co che erano trequartisti. L'unico Centrocampo che può competere con esso è quello della Roma, con DDR, Pjanic e Strootman. Negli anni scorsi mancava qualcuno che si incastonasse con i primi due, con l'arrivo dell'olandese si è chiuso il cerchio, credo, comunque, che a seconda della settimana e della condizione fisica si pareggino e non. Quanto alla difesa è anch'essa di qualità, ma, senza dire eresie, credo sia inferiore a quella della Roma, statistiche alla mano e qualità in campo. In attacco sono nettamente superiori a molti, se non a tutti, ovviamente, invece. Quindi sì, la Roma ottima annata, ma ha qualcosa in meno dei bianconeri. Se si vuole citare il Mercato, non è che abbiano speso tanto nelle ultime operazioni. Vidal pagato quanto un Boateng, neanche. Pogba a zero grazie a noi che l'abbiamo snobbato quando Raiola lo stava proponendo, Pirlo vabbè, anch'egli a zero grazie a noi, LLorente ottimo giocatore di peso e potenza, anch'egli a zero ed infine un Tevez a 9 mln, grande colpaccio. Si liberano degli esuberi e stavano per concludere anche un clamoroso Vucinic-Guarin. Tutto ciò dimostra l'abilità di Marotta, che, per abilità nelle sessioni mi ricorda un po' Moggi, senza bestemmie. Al di là di tutto credo che, per quanto siano forti, il vero diamante è Antonio Conte. Neanche per questioni tecniche, ma per personalità, per gestione pura e completa, ha troppa fame, è un vincente, è un pazzo che può permettersi la follia, ha le P e sbaglia difficilmente. Lo vedo come colui a cui attribuire più meriti. Se poi si parla di Europa, non avranno mai fortuna lì, non è roba loro, l'hanno dimostrato più volte. Abbiamo più possibilità noi in tale competizione, anche con una rosa ai minimi storici. Al di là di tutto ciò in Italia continueranno a vincere, i motivi li abbiamo detti tutti, ma ciò non toglie il fatto che altre società stiano vivendo il peggior momento della loro storia. Sia Milan che Inter.Stando al gioco in totale, a mio avviso, fanno un ottimo calcio ma nonostante siano primi, la mia opinione è che il calcio giocato migliore lo abbia invece la Roma. Ciò non toglie siano i più devastanti, quelli con più controllo e terrore nel gioco, è per questo che macinano con molto distacco.Chi può arrestarli? Vedo solo la Roma. Ormai ha chiuso il cerchio e si sta stabilizzando, è una big a tutti gli effetti ed ha trovato serietà, gestione ed ordine. Oltretutto duella da anni per lo scudetto, sin da Ranieri, non c'è da stupirsi. Milan ormai troppo debole ed inter ridicola. Fiorentina, per quanto sublime, non all'altezza. Napoli flop totale di questa stagione, tutte le colpe, però, vanno a Benitez. Continuo a pensare e ad affermare che in Italia è scarsissimo, non è proprio adatto. Grande tecnico, per carità, ma in Italia è mediocre.Quanto alla Juve in sé, non accusa neanche un calo ed ammetto che, pur accettando il tutto e riconoscendone i meriti, non posso che annoiarmi in maniera colossale. Preferivo gli anni del dominio interista ed ho detto tutto.


----------



## Mou (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Rispondo solo perchè mi va, non aspettarti altre repliche: usando questo metro di giudizio chiellini e vidal andrebbero espulsi una partita si e l'altra pure. Ecco l'altro tipo di sudditanza: sui falli/cartellini. Ciao, buona europa league anche a te



Non ho capito Vidal quali falli da rosso non sanzionati abbia fatto quest'anno; in questa stagione, l'unico intervento di Chiellini che non mi è piaciuto è stato quello su Bergessio in Juventus-Catania (sul 4-0 la partita può comunque considerarsi falsata, vero?) negli anni scorsi alcuni episodi gli sono obiettivamente a sfavore, ma non le decine che millanti.
Se vogliamo rimanere nell'ambito di numeri e dati certi sono felice, se vuoi solo provocare un po' meno.


----------



## Mou (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Discussione davvero interessante.Strano non sia ''esplosa'' in toni decisamente più accesi, essendo un argomento tabù. Comunque, per parlarne c'è bisogno di una dose di obiettività e freddezza non indifferenti e, in tutta sincerità, credo di possederle. Ho un modo di vedere il calcio quasi come intrattenimento, al di là del tifo e non è per sportività. Semplicemente mi piace vederlo a 360 gradi, anche in modo più distaccato e meno con occhi milanisti. Venendo al dunque...Devo concordare con molti di voi, e su molti concetti. A cominciare dal fatto che non ci sia effettiva competizione, ma cosa più importante, che questo sia il campionato più mediocre che la Serie A abbia mai avuto. Non credo comunque ci fosse bisogno di farlo notare. Poi, sì, è vero. Non si può negare. Anche quest'anno la Juventus ha ricevuto *netti aiuti* in circostanze cruciali per il loro cammino, ma è qualcosa di altrettanto rinomato ed abituale; CIO' NONOSTANTE, è la *squadra più forte d'Italia*. Oltre ad una rosa completa, c'è una serietà di organizzazione e di società, ognuno svolge il suo compito egregiamente e le pagliacciate non sono concesse, cose che invece hanno acquisito squadre come Inter, Milan, Lazio, scadendo nel ridicolo e nel caos oltre che nella mediocrità. Il centrocampi della Juventus è qualcosa di mostruoso, ha un Vidal che praticamente è eccellente sia in fase offensiva che difensiva, non ha una reale funzionalità, è al 100% in entrambe le chiavi di gioco. Pogba può essere un futuro pallone d'oro ed è stata un'esplosione che si vede una volta ogni 10 anni, la sua. Pirlo, per quanto molti di voi covino risentimento, è il miglior regista degli ultimi 10 anni, nonché miglior centrocampista italiano della storia, forse. E sia chiaro, non è un eufemismo. Parlo proprio per quel ruolo specifico, quindi scansando i Rivera e co che erano trequartisti. L'unico Centrocampo che può competere con esso è quello della Roma, con DDR, Pjanic e Strootman. Negli anni scorsi mancava qualcuno che si incastonasse con i primi due, con l'arrivo dell'olandese si è chiuso il cerchio, credo, comunque, che a seconda della settimana e della condizione fisica si pareggino e non. Quanto alla difesa è anch'essa di qualità, ma, senza dire eresie, credo sia inferiore a quella della Roma, statistiche alla mano e qualità in campo. In attacco sono nettamente superiori a molti, se non a tutti, ovviamente, invece. Quindi sì, la Roma ottima annata, ma ha qualcosa in meno dei bianconeri. Se si vuole citare il Mercato, non è che abbiano speso tanto nelle ultime operazioni. Vidal pagato quanto un Boateng, neanche. Pogba a zero grazie a noi che l'abbiamo snobbato quando Raiola lo stava proponendo, Pirlo vabbè, anch'egli a zero grazie a noi, LLorente ottimo giocatore di peso e potenza, anch'egli a zero ed infine un Tevez a 9 mln, grande colpaccio. Si liberano degli esuberi e stavano per concludere anche un clamoroso Vucinic-Guarin. Tutto ciò dimostra l'abilità di Marotta, che, per abilità nelle sessioni mi ricorda un po' Moggi, senza bestemmie. Al di là di tutto credo che, per quanto siano forti, il vero diamante è Antonio Conte. Neanche per questioni tecniche, ma per personalità, per gestione pura e completa, ha troppa fame, è un vincente, è un pazzo che può permettersi la follia, ha le P e sbaglia difficilmente. Lo vedo come colui a cui attribuire più meriti. Se poi si parla di Europa, non avranno mai fortuna lì, non è roba loro, l'hanno dimostrato più volte. Abbiamo più possibilità noi in tale competizione, anche con una rosa ai minimi storici. Al di là di tutto ciò in Italia continueranno a vincere, i motivi li abbiamo detti tutti, ma ciò non toglie il fatto che altre società stiano vivendo il peggior momento della loro storia. Sia Milan che Inter.Stando al gioco in totale, a mio avviso, fanno un ottimo calcio ma nonostante siano primi, la mia opinione è che il calcio giocato migliore lo abbia invece la Roma. Ciò non toglie siano i più devastanti, quelli con più controllo e terrore nel gioco, è per questo che macinano con molto distacco.Chi può arrestarli? Vedo solo la Roma. Ormai ha chiuso il cerchio e si sta stabilizzando, è una big a tutti gli effetti ed ha trovato serietà, gestione ed ordine. Oltretutto duella da anni per lo scudetto, sin da Ranieri, non c'è da stupirsi. Milan ormai troppo debole ed inter ridicola. Fiorentina, per quanto sublime, non all'altezza. Napoli flop totale di questa stagione, tutte le colpe, però, vanno a Benitez. Continuo a pensare e ad affermare che in Italia è scarsissimo, non è proprio adatto. Grande tecnico, per carità, ma in Italia è mediocre.Quanto alla Juve in sé, non accusa neanche un calo ed ammetto che, pur accettando il tutto e riconoscendone i meriti, non posso che annoiarmi in maniera colossale. Preferivo gli anni del dominio interista ed ho detto tutto.



Mi fate finalmente una lista di questi *netti aiuti*, oltre Chievo-Juventus?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non mi scordo quest'anno la serie di 3 partite dove la roma poteva distaccarli e loro son stati aiutati dagli arbitri, contro chievo, contro il torino, e un altra che non mi viene in mente (ce ne sono cosi tante d'altronde..). Saran anche forti ma gli aiutini sono sempre li, pronti a essere spediti. E senza quei punti ora sarebbero a +8 ? Non credo proprio, anzi. Poi, sulla non concorrenza...son capace anche io a schiacciarla se il tuo budget è molto superiore a quello degli altri. Noi non spendiamo una lira, l'inter uguale...il discorso "schiacciare" ci può stare nella premier league dove le prime 4-5 spendono tutte cifre monstre e chi vince, vince un super campionato. Ma in italia....lasciamo stare. Poi si è visto in europa che figure fanno infatti.



Tutto giusto, hai dimenticato solo una cosa: quasi in contemporanea, la Roma, per almeno 4 partite ha avuto contro torti arbitrali clamorosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Dopo calciopoli si poteva mettere la parola fine sulla storia di questi qua, invece molta gente, inclusi noi, ha permesso che questi tornassero... e queste sono le conseguenze... io spero che una volta che avranno sistemato sta storia della terza stella, ci sia una virata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sono semplicemente fortissimi in Italia. E' inutile criticare la mancanza di concorrenza, perchè la Roma è fortissima e ci fosse stato Luis Garcia+Gervinho e co, l'anno scorso al posto del sopravvalutatissimo Zeman, lo scudetto l'avrebbero vinto i giallorossi. Il Napoli rimane fortissimo, seppur in un periodo nero, Lo stesso la Fiorentina. C'è chi parla di campionato post-calciopoli più avvincenti, beh, il campionato del 2006/07, l'Inter veramente non aveva rivali all'altezza e la Roma seconda era sotto più di venti punti, dai non scherziamo. E quell'Inter era più o meno ai livelli della fiorentina di Montella, con un Ibrahimovic in più.


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mi fate finalmente una lista di questi *netti aiuti*, oltre Chievo-Juventus?



Temo si riferiscano al gol contro il torino con tevez in fuorigioco, dove però Immobile doveva essere espulso anche se dubito che valgano gli errori a favore della juve, quelli in genere non vengono considerati.
Mistero.
Come sono misteriosi gli interventi da rosso di Chiellini e Vidal.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ti credo che il parma voleva giocare , è risaputo che un campo cosi aiuta la squadra che ha bisogno di difendersi , soprattutto se contro hai una squadra che gioca prevalentemente palla a terra



Ci sono fonti attendibili che dicono che il parma stava già bagnando molto di più la zona dove doveva attaccare la roma.
Poi, all'intervallo, muniti di spugne e mocio, avrebbero asciugato ben bene il tutto e strizzato dall'altra parte.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> D'accordo sul pareggio con la lazio, con la roma in coppa italia la juve non ha giocato perchè voleva uscire, così come voleva regalare la coppa italia al napoli nel 2012.


Penso che nel 2012 dopo lo scudetto é mancata semplicemente la concentrazione (ed era anche la partita d'addio del capitano) invece la partita contro la Roma é stata persa, a mi avviso per arroganza, pensare di vincere schierando 7/11 panchinari contro la Roma, questa Roma, a Roma é da folli...


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo al delirio totale sherlocked.
> Che poi per carità sono cose che si dicono tra rosiconi e ubriaconi da bar, ma mai uno straccio di argomentazione, un'immagine, una prova. Boh.
> Mi indichi qualche intervento ha fatto vidal questa stagione meritevole di espulsione?



Occhioocchioocchio non toccategli Re Giorgio detto il Santo, che è finita...


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Occhioocchioocchio non toccategli Re Giorgio detto il Santo, che è finita...



Dubito vedrò mai un tuo post non provocatorio.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dubito vedrò mai un tuo post non provocatorio.



Beh sai, quando si va in casa d'altri e si urina in terra sostenendo che si sta dando una mano ad annaffiare le piante, oltretutto guardando i padroni di casa come fossero stupidi, capisci che un minimo di "fastidio" può pure sorgere


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vero, vero. Pardon.
> Anche se per giovinco in realtà ci abbiamo messo 7 milioni.


Padoin sará un bidone, ma lo preferisco comunque 100x a quell'interista cileno


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Beh sai, quando si va in casa d'altri e si urina in terra sostenendo che si sta dando una mano ad annaffiare le piante, oltretutto guardando i padroni di casa come fossero stupidi, capisci che un minimo di "fastidio" può pure sorgere




Ma mi dici di che stai parlando?
Si sta discutendo, non è una cosa strana discutere. Insulti non ce ne sono...e di certo nessuno sta prendendo per il sedere. Ho capito che tifiamo due squadre diverse...ma non vedo la difficoltà, ho un sacco di amici che NON tifano juve.
Non capisco dove sia il tuo (e sottolineo t u o) problema.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma mi dici di che stai parlando?
> Si sta discutendo, non è una cosa strana discutere. Insulti non ce ne sono...e di certo nessuno sta prendendo per il sedere.
> Non capisco dove sia il tuo (e sottolineo t u o) problema.



Ma no dai, nessun problema.
Mettiti però nell'ottica che per chi non è tifoso della Juve è difficile star a parlare della non fallosità di Chiellini (ricordo ancora il tuo commento sulla sua "ostruzione" ) o del mitico campo turco che vi ha fatto prendere un gol dall'altra parte (ri ). Prendila com'è, senza che la cosa sfoci in discussioni accese che nessuno cerca su un forum. Non sei su vecchiasignora, tutto qua


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Febbraio 2014)

Il Parma NON voleva giocare


----------



## Tom! (3 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, nessun problema.
> Mettiti però nell'ottica che per chi non è tifoso della Juve è difficile star a parlare della non fallosità di Chiellini (ricordo ancora il tuo commento sulla sua "ostruzione" ) o del mitico campo turco che vi ha fatto prendere un gol dall'altra parte (ri ). Prendila com'è, senza che la cosa sfoci in discussioni accese che nessuno cerca su un forum. Non sei su vecchiasignora, tutto qua



Vabbè.. io comunque attendo ancora questi fantomatici interventi da rosso di Chiellini e Vidal di questa stagione.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vabbè.. io comunque attendo ancora questi fantomatici interventi da rosso di Chiellini e Vidal di questa stagione.



Mi trovi assolutamente impreparato, quest'anno fatico pure a seguire il Milan, figuriamoci voi


----------



## Brontolo (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Il Parma NON voleva giocare



i giornali dicono il contrario, stessa cosa sabatini, basta googolare.
poi non so altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> i giornali dicono il contrario, stessa cosa sabatini, basta googolare.
> poi non so altro.



Ma se Leonardi in campo diceva all'arbitro di non voler giocare.


----------



## Mou (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Temo si riferiscano al gol contro il torino con tevez in fuorigioco, dove però Immobile doveva essere espulso anche se dubito che valgano gli errori a favore della juve, quelli in genere non vengono considerati.
> Mistero.
> Come sono misteriosi gli interventi da rosso di Chiellini e Vidal.



Va bene, consideriamo Torino-Juventus: innanzi tutto Immobile andava espulso (non mi ricordi falli del genere di Vidal quest'anno, e dovrebbero essere accaduti in almeno 11 partite sin qui secondo la media di [MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION]), poi Pogba, al '54, ha segnato in fuorigioco. Chi ha visto quella partita e parla di match rubato secondo me è in malafede pura: il Toro ha tirato 3 volte non centrando *mai* lo specchio della porta, e in tutto ha battuto 2 calci d'angolo; la Juventus ha tirato 13 volte (6 nello specchio) e battuto 8 calci d'angolo: la Juventus ha controllato tutta la partita, e segnato in fuorigioco contro un Torino mediocre che doveva giocare in 10 dal primo tempo. 
Gli unici che si possono lamentare per un torto vero contro la Juventus sono i dirigenti del Chievo. 
Per il resto, aspetto ancora la lista dei netti aiuti nel periodo di inizio stagione. Magari tirate fuori il rigore contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2014)

Il dominio della Juventus in questo campionato non è dovuto soltanto alla netta superiorità nostra rispetto a tutti, ma anche all'annata particolarmente positiva che stiamo vivendo. Questa Juve sta infrangendo record su record, ha la migliore media punti della sua storia, ha conseguito il maggior numero di vittorie consecutive della sua storia. Se avessimo fatto un campionato simile a quello dello scorso anno staremo a parlare di campionato ancora aperto perché la Roma sta obbiettivamente facendo una grande annata anch'essa.
Il discorso sugli aiuti, scusate, ma mi sembra veramente forzato di fronte a simili numeri. L'unico clamoroso aiuto che abbiamo avuto a favore è stato col Chievo, per il resto stop. Ma veramente c'è qualcuno convinto che la Juve sia prima grazie ad un sistema favorevole dopo aver asfaltato quelle che, almeno in teoria, dovrebbero essere le pretendenti scudetto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè, getto la spugna, speravo caldamente che riusciste ad evitare di parlare di arbitri ma purtroppo vedo che ce li dovete ficcare necessariamente nel discorso. Credo che questo sia il problema della maggior parte del tifo italiano, non guardare il campo ma l'arbitro e se si guarda il primo, non lo si riesce a scindere dal secondo.
È anche vero che pretendo troppo, io ho preso una decisione da un paio di anni a questa parte di non parlare mai più degli arbitri, chiaramente non avete deciso di farlo anche voi con me, se mi parlate degli errori arbitrali(ma quali poi?) vi dico che sono sviste, ragazzi, sono sviste, anche perché tutti questi favori alla Juve dove sarebbero? Ce ne vorrebbero almeno una decina, per me, affinché si possa parlare anche della componente arbitrale nelle vittorie della Juventus ma se anche ce ne fossero dieci che vuol dire? Che il palazzo li aiuta? Mi sembra un'assurdità anche perché il campionato italiano l'ho visto essere conquistato *sempre* dalla squadra più forte. 
Proprio non ce la fate a dire "la Juve è la più forte" senza metterci vicino "ma l'arbitro"


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2014)

In Italia sono di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Va bene, consideriamo Torino-Juventus: innanzi tutto Immobile andava espulso (non mi ricordi falli del genere di Vidal quest'anno, e dovrebbero essere accaduti in almeno 11 partite sin qui secondo la media di [MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION]), poi Pogba, al '54, ha segnato in fuorigioco. Chi ha visto quella partita e parla di match rubato secondo me è in malafede pura: il Toro ha tirato 3 volte non centrando *mai* lo specchio della porta, e in tutto ha battuto 2 calci d'angolo; la Juventus ha tirato 13 volte (6 nello specchio) e battuto 8 calci d'angolo: la Juventus ha controllato tutta la partita, e segnato in fuorigioco contro un Torino mediocre che doveva giocare in 10 dal primo tempo.
> Gli unici che si possono lamentare per un torto vero contro la Juventus sono i dirigenti del Chievo.
> Per il resto, aspetto ancora la lista dei netti aiuti nel periodo di inizio stagione. Magari tirate fuori il rigore contro la Fiorentina.



Immobile espulso e allora anche vidal e chiellini ogni due partite. Poi chissenefrega se la juve ha dominato, e vorrei vedere, il toro spende dieci volte meno, ma scherziamo ? E poi nel calcio il risultato è tutto, cosa c'entra che avete dominato, senza quel gol in fuorigioco non vincevate mai, stop. E sono gia 4 punti rubati in due partite. Ah poi contro di noi la punizione del gol di pirlo non esisteva, la butto li eh.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, getto la spugna, speravo caldamente che riusciste ad evitare di parlare di arbitri ma purtroppo vedo che ce li dovete ficcare necessariamente nel discorso. Credo che questo sia il problema della maggior parte del tifo italiano, non guardare il campo ma l'arbitro e se si guarda il primo, non lo si riesce a scindere dal secondo.
> È anche vero che pretendo troppo, io ho preso una decisione da un paio di anni a questa parte di non parlare mai più degli arbitri, chiaramente non avete deciso di farlo anche voi con me, se mi parlate degli errori arbitrali(ma quali poi?) vi dico che sono sviste, ragazzi, sono sviste, anche perché tutti questi favori alla Juve dove sarebbero? Ce ne vorrebbero almeno una decina, per me, affinché si possa parlare anche della componente arbitrale nelle vittorie della Juventus ma se anche ce ne fossero dieci che vuol dire? Che il palazzo li aiuta? Mi sembra un'assurdità anche perché il campionato italiano l'ho visto essere conquistato *sempre* dalla squadra più forte.
> *Proprio non ce la fate a dire "la Juve è la più forte" senza metterci vicino "ma l'arbitro" *



Eh chssà perchè.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> i giornali dicono il contrario, stessa cosa sabatini, basta googolare.
> poi non so altro.



Baggianate, il parma non voleva giocare. Altro GOMBLODDO anti juve demolito ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Eh chssà perchè.


Rispondi a questa domanda: il palazzo aiuta la Juventus?


----------



## Mou (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Immobile espulso e allora anche vidal e chiellini ogni due partite. Poi chissenefrega se la juve ha dominato, e vorrei vedere, il toro spende dieci volte meno, ma scherziamo ? E poi nel calcio il risultato è tutto, cosa c'entra che avete dominato, senza quel gol in fuorigioco non vincevate mai, stop. E sono gia 4 punti rubati in due partite. Ah poi contro di noi la punizione del gol di pirlo non esisteva, la butto li eh.



Non ho capito come fai a essere certo che la Juve non potesse vincere dominando la partita con ancora più di mezz'ora da giocare: tu parti dal presupposto che non lo avrebbe mai fatto, e non capisco perché. Col Chievo invece la Juventus era in coma e lì sì che probabilmente il risultato sarebbe stato diverso, ma questo lo sto dicendo da sempre.
Tiri fuori di nuovo la storia di Chiellini e Vidal, quando in particolare il secondo *questa stagione* non ha mai fatto falli non sanzionati adeguatamente. Di Chiellini su Bergessio ho già detto, lì era da sanzionare assolutamente. Se tu in questo campionato ricordi falli di Vidal, e dovresti visto la loro frequenza che sostieni, ti prego indicameli.
Su Pirlo... mi viene da ridere. Se gli aiuti alla Juventus consistono in falli non netti sulla tre quarti, quante squadre si vedono fischiare quei falli ogni domenica? Tra l'altro lì il gol lo avete preso per colpa di Abbiati  quindi entro quale dalla distanza dalla porta il fallo non è un aiuto netto? Se alla Juve viene dato un fallo dopo un contatto lieve a centrocampo, il campionato è falsato?


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

Non la vince perchè ha vinto solo col gol in fuorigioco netto, ecco perchè. Su vidal e chiellini manco sto a discutere, basta guardare le differenze di trattamento tra italia ed europa.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rispondi a questa domanda: il palazzo aiuta la Juventus?



Il palazzo aiuta gli Agnelli e quindi la Juventus, si. Ora partono i "gombloddooo" eccetera, va bene, tanto il gol di muntari l'ho visto solo io evidentemente, ed è il caso più eclatante degli ultimi 10 anni, insieme al gol annullato da pepe a catania e tanti tanti altri.


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2014)

gli togli Pirlo e tornano da dove sono venuti.....

quello è stato l' errore più grande!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Il palazzo aiuta gli Agnelli e quindi la Juventus, si. Ora partono i "gombloddooo" eccetera, va bene, tanto il gol di muntari l'ho visto solo io evidentemente, ed è il caso più eclatante degli ultimi 10 anni, insieme al gol annullato da pepe a catania e tanti tanti altri.


Vabbè dai, chiudo qui.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, chiudo qui.



Gombloddo. Alla juve fischiano gli falli a centrocampo, gli più imbordandi1!11


[MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION] continuo ad attendere con impazienza questi falli da rosso di Vidal e Chiellini.
No perché se si lanciano accuse pretendendo di aver ragione almeno qualche argomentazione bisogna darla.

In coppa italia siamo puntualmente svantaggiati dall'arbitraggio da anni, perché? 
Aspetta ci provo.... allora..... perché c'è un patto Agnelli-Massoneria-Banche-FIGC per far vincere alla juve i campionati, ma non la coppa italia?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Occhioocchioocchio non toccategli Re Giorgio detto il Santo, che è finita...



*Allora io sono stufo di ripeterlo. Abbiamo aperto un topic grande com una casa nella sezione comunicazioni.

Le regole qui valgono per tutti. Non siete costretti a commentare ogni topic, se entrate è per discutere. Provocazioni o post tanto per aumentare il numero di messaggi saranno cancellati. Finchè qui si scrive un minimo di argomentazione e non si sgarra il regolamento, chiunque è il benvenuto.


Altra cosa. Questo è un forum non una chat.*


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Inter-Juventus : manca il secondo giallo a Lichsteiner
Chievo-Juventus : non c'è bisogno di ricordarlo
Torino-Juventus : non c'è bisogno di ricordarlo
Juventus-Milan : punizione inventata dell'1-1
Juventus-Genoa: rigore FUORI area
Fiorentina-Juventus : rigore inventato
Juventus-Napoli: non c'è bisogno di ricordarlo
Juventus-Roma: manca il rosso a Chiellini, il rigore del 3-0 è viziato da una spinta su Castan
Juventus-Sampdoria: rigore inventato per la Juventus e uno negato alla Sampdoria
Lazio-Juventus: rigore negato alla Lazio

va beh fortunatamente non ho visto tutte le partite... poi ci sarebbero tutti i torti lamentati dalla Roma ma lo sappiamo che sono solo gli alibi dei perdenti
però gli episodi si sono compensati.... in Coppa Italia, quindi è tutto ok


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Il palazzo aiuta gli Agnelli e quindi la Juventus, si. Ora partono i "gombloddooo" eccetera, va bene, tanto il gol di muntari l'ho visto solo io evidentemente, ed è il caso più eclatante degli ultimi 10 anni, insieme al gol annullato da pepe a catania e tanti tanti altri.


io ho visto anche un gol annullato a Matri... -.-


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Inter-Juventus : manca il secondo giallo a Lichsteiner
> Chievo-Juventus : non c'è bisogno di ricordarlo
> Torino-Juventus : non c'è bisogno di ricordarlo
> Juventus-Milan : punizione inventata dell'1-1
> ...




Inter-Juventus: se c'era il secondo giallo a Lichtsteiner gli avversari della juve dovrebbero giocare sempre in 8. Ormai litchsteiner se ammonito non può più fare altri falli che diventano in automatico tutti da seconda ammonizione.
*Chievo-Juve*: Vero.
Torino-Juve: Hai "CASUALMENTE" evitato di ricorare che Immobile doveva essere espulso molto prima.
Juventus-Milan: Tevez toglie la gamba per non farsi falciare, mica è *******. Punizione che ci sta. 
*Juventus-Genoa*: Vero. Di 5 cm probabilmente con asamoah lanciato a 100 km/h.
Fiorentina-Juventus: ?????? Il rigore inventato è quello per la fiorentina, senza il quale non avrebbe mai e poi mai vinto.
Juventus-Napoli: ahahaha gol regolarissimo, fernandez tiene in gioco llorente.
Juventus-Roma: se quello era da rosso allora quello di De Rossi era da nero, con annessi 2 anni di prigionia ad Azkaban. Impossibile valutare da rosso quel fallo. Giallo giusto.
Juventus-Sampdoria: ?????
Lazio-Juventus: ????? Non mi dire che ti riferisci al tocco di bracco di Bonucci involontario con la palla che gli schizza addosso da vicinissimo


Cioè deliriamo. L'unico errore grave è stato contro il Chievo. Per il resto parliamo di un rigore fuori area di 5 cm e di un fuorigioco quando dall'altra parte c'era un'espulsione.

Gli altri sono episodi che ci stanno durante una partita e che l'arbitro valuta correttamente. Se siamo a questi livelli la faccio pure io una lista ridicola del genere, ma non ci tengo.
Se vi parlassi del rigore non dato alla juve per spintone su Llorente da parte di Rolando due giorni fa in juve-inter cosa fareste? Mi prendereste per il sedere, giustamente.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

ma quale spinta su Castan ahah



Tom! ha scritto:


> Inter-Juventus: se c'era il secondo giallo a Lichtsteiner gli avversari della juve dovrebbero giocare sempre in 8. Ormai litchsteiner se ammonito non può più fare altri falli che diventano in automatico tutti da seconda ammonizione.
> *Chievo-Juve*: Vero.
> Torino-Juve: Hai "CASUALMENTE" evitato di ricorare che Immobile doveva essere espulso molto prima.
> Juventus-Milan: Tevez toglie la gamba per non farsi falciare, mica è *******. Punizione che ci sta.
> ...


ma infatti

poi in alcune di quelle partite si "dimentica" pure gli episodi contro, tipo la mancata espulsione di Immobile, oppure il gol annullato a Peluso contro la Roma

queste liste si possono tranquillamente fare pure al contrario, per qualsiasi squadra di Serie A


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2014)

è inutile stare a discuterne ancora, ho già detto che la colpa è anche nostra (della società Milan, che si accontenta di arrivare "sul podio", come in calciopoli, e permette certe cose anche a costo di distruggere la propria squadra) se la situazione è questa, secondo il metro in vigore adesso ovviamente tutti gli episodi a vostro favore sono regolari... lo accetto, ma era giusto scriverlo e non lo ripeterò più. Certe cose sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma molti non le vedono, non mi aspetto che le vedano gli juventini. Magari però aggiungo solo che per un episodio simile a quello di Bonucci contro la Lazio, ma avvenuto ai danni della Juventus, Conte fece la terza guerra mondiale.

per quanto riguarda noi, magari dopo quest'anno disastroso, che non arriviamo sul podio, si deciderà di fare qualcosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rispondi a questa domanda: il palazzo aiuta la Juventus?



non diciamo che aiuta, diciamo che ha un occhio di riguardo..


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> gli togli Pirlo e tornano da dove sono venuti.....
> 
> quello è stato l' errore più grande!!


Senza Pirlo abbiamo continuato a vincere per due mesi, diciamo che senza l'acquisto di Pirlo due anni fa ora la Juve non sarebbe quella che é


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Inter-Juventus: se c'era il secondo giallo a Lichtsteiner gli avversari della juve dovrebbero giocare sempre in 8. Ormai litchsteiner se ammonito non può più fare altri falli che diventano in automatico tutti da seconda ammonizione.
> *Chievo-Juve*: Vero.
> Torino-Juve: Hai "CASUALMENTE" evitato di ricorare che Immobile doveva essere espulso molto prima.
> Juventus-Milan: Tevez toglie la gamba per non farsi falciare, mica è *******. Punizione che ci sta.
> ...



Una persona che nega che tevez si sia buttato con il Milan e la punizione sia inventata è in completa malafede , non si dovrebbe neanche rispondere a personaggi del genere .


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> io ho visto anche un gol annullato a Matri... -.-



Certo, stessa entità un fuorigioco millimetrico con un gol dentro 1 metro  uguali proprio. E con questa chiudo come indicato dal Moderatore.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Certo, stessa entità un fuorigioco millimetrico con un gol dentro 1 metro  uguali proprio. E con questa chiudo come indicato dal Moderatore.


l'errore su Muntari é piú grave ovviamente (anche perché sarebbe stato 2-0), ma quello di Matri sempre gol regolare è scusa


----------



## Brontolo (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Baggianate, il parma non voleva giocare. Altro GOMBLODDO anti juve demolito ?



io su repubblica ho trovato così. queste sono le mie fonti, le tue non so.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] metti la targhetta del tifoso ospite sennò si potrebbe malinterpretare.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è inutile stare a discuterne ancora, ho già detto che la colpa è anche nostra (della società Milan, che si accontenta di arrivare "sul podio", come in calciopoli, e permette certe cose anche a costo di distruggere la propria squadra) se la situazione è questa, secondo il metro in vigore adesso ovviamente tutti gli episodi a vostro favore sono regolari... lo accetto, ma era giusto scriverlo e non lo ripeterò più. Certe cose sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma molti non le vedono, non mi aspetto che le vedano gli juventini. Magari però aggiungo solo che per un episodio simile a quello di Bonucci contro la Lazio, ma avvenuto ai danni della Juventus, Conte fece la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> per quanto riguarda noi, magari dopo quest'anno disastroso, che non arriviamo sul podio, si deciderà di fare qualcosa



In quel caso il difensore era molto distante.
E comunque.... nemmeno in quel caso ci è stato dato rigore.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> l'errore su Muntari é piú grave ovviamente (anche perché sarebbe stato 2-0), ma quello di Matri sempre gol regolare è scusa



Sei nuovo, ti devo spiegare le nuove due regole del calcio post-muntari per qualche tifoseria:
1) L'errore che avviene cronologicamente prima è più importante di quello che viene dopo.
2) Tra due errori è più importante quello più netto.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] metti la targhetta del tifoso ospite sennò si potrebbe malinterpretare.


come si fa?


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Senza Pirlo abbiamo continuato a vincere per due mesi, diciamo che senza l'acquisto di Pirlo due anni fa ora la Juve non sarebbe quella che é



il discorso è che con Pirlo avete iniziato a essere più concreti e anche sul primo gol contro l' inter c' è voluto ancora il suo tocco e poi è un professionista che ha dato l' esempio ai vostri giocatori.....lo ripeto senza problemi che senza di lui fareste molti passi indietro

ringraziate Allegri va là....


----------



## MisterBet (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sei nuovo, ti devo spiegare le nuove due regole del calcio post-muntari per qualche tifoseria:
> 1) L'errore che avviene cronologicamente prima è più importante di quello che viene dopo.
> 2) Tra due errori è più importante quello più netto.



Quello di Matri è un fuorigioco millimetrico che si può sbagliare, certamente nessuno mette la croce addosso ad un guardalinee che sbaglia una roba del genere...l'altro riscrive il concetto di errore epocale, un pallone dentro di mezzo metro con il guardalinee perfettamente in linea che avrebbe dato il 2-0 nella partita più importante dell'anno...

Tocca leggere pure l'ironia dei gobbi, incredibile...


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sei nuovo, ti devo spiegare le nuove due regole del calcio post-muntari per qualche tifoseria:
> 1) L'errore che avviene cronologicamente prima è più importante di quello che viene dopo.
> 2) Tra due errori è più importante quello più netto.



In quella partita sul 2-0 la Juve non avrebbe mai recuperato, IMHO.
Non si può paragonare un errore millimetrico con una palla dentro di mezzo metro.
Detto ciò, magari avreste vinto lo scudetto lo stesso, magari lo avremmo vinto noi. Io rimango sempre dell'idea che quello scudetto lo abbia perso il Milan per colpe sue, comunque quell'episodio ha pesato e non poco. Comunque amen, sono passati 3 anni. Non capisco però come si possa parlare di arbitri anche in queste 2 ultime stagioni per quanto riguarda la lotta per lo scudetto. Non vedo nessuna cupola, nessun complotto, ma solamente una squadra, che gioca in un campionato di scappati di casa, la quale è 3 categorie sopra le altre. Punto e basta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Inevitabile pie(a)ga sulle terne arbitrali


----------



## Mou (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non la vince perchè ha vinto solo col gol in fuorigioco netto, ecco perchè. Su vidal e chiellini manco sto a discutere, basta guardare le differenze di trattamento tra italia ed europa.



Quindi se avesse vinto 2-0 non avresti detto una parola, vero? 
Secondo il tuo ragionamento, il gol di Muntari era valido, quindi 2-0 per voi, ma poi anche quello di Matri era valido, quindi il risultato giusto sarebbe stato 2-2, comunque un pareggio. E tutti quei discorsi tipo _sul 2-0 non l'avreste pareggiata_ come fai a farli? Il risultato parla chiaro! O forse non vuoi ammettere che l'inerzia di una partita incide sul concetto di furto? Se la Juventus quella partita contro di voi l'avesse dominata in lungo e in largo, ci sarebbe stato meno clamore, molto di meno.
Non ricordo espulsioni di Vidal in Europa, non capisco a cosa ti riferisci: non mi sembra nemmeno un giocatore che viene ammonito tutte le partite, avendo in due anni saltato per squalifica solo il ritorno col Bayern.
Su Chiellini... L'espulsione su C. Ronaldo per te è sacrosanta immagino. Per il resto anche per lui tutti questi fallacci da rosso diretto non li ricordo.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Quindi se avesse vinto 2-0 non avresti detto una parola, vero?
> Secondo il tuo ragionamento, il gol di Muntari era valido, quindi 2-0 per voi, ma poi anche quello di Matri era valido, quindi il risultato giusto sarebbe stato 2-2, comunque un pareggio. E tutti quei discorsi tipo _sul 2-0 non l'avreste pareggiata_ come fai a farli? Il risultato parla chiaro! O forse non vuoi ammettere che l'inerzia di una partita incide sul concetto di furto? Se la Juventus quella partita contro di voi l'avesse dominata in lungo e in largo, ci sarebbe stato meno clamore, molto di meno.
> Non ricordo espulsioni di Vidal in Europa, non capisco a cosa ti riferisci: non mi sembra nemmeno un giocatore che viene ammonito tutte le partite, avendo in due anni saltato per squalifica solo il ritorno col Bayern.
> Su Chiellini... L'espulsione su C. Ronaldo per te è sacrosanta immagino. Per il resto anche per lui tutti questi fallacci da rosso diretto non li ricordo.



.
Penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> il discorso è che con Pirlo avete iniziato a essere più concreti e anche sul primo gol contro l' inter c' è voluto ancora il suo tocco e poi è un professionista che ha dato l' esempio ai vostri giocatori.....lo ripeto senza problemi che senza di lui fareste molti passi indietro
> 
> ringraziate Allegri va là....


con Pirlo é proprio un altra squadra, tutti rendono molto di piú, sono d'accordo

ancora mi chiedo come Allegri ha potuto preferire uno come Van Bommel a Pirlo, assurdo...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> con Pirlo é proprio un altra squadra, tutti rendono molto di piú, sono d'accordo
> 
> ancora mi chiedo come Allegri ha potuto preferire uno come Van Bommel a Pirlo, assurdo...



io però mi sorprendo ancora di come la gente pensi che sia stato davvero Allegri a fare andare via un giocatore non più motivato ( il Milan vinse quello scudetto senza Pirlo e quando Pirlo rientrò in Coppa Italia guarda caso siamo usciti) piuttosto che una scelta della società di non dargli 3 milioni netti a stagione... l'errore è stato permettere che andasse alla Juve, così come l'acquisto di Matri sarebbe stato meno grave se i 12 milioni li avessimo dati al Verona piuttosto che ai gobbi... ma questa è la storia recente del Milan, il coinvolgimento in Calciopoli perché ci accontentavamo di arrivare secondi dietro alla Juve, il regalino di Pirlo, lo smantellamento della rosa guarda caso quando eravamo la prima avversaria dei gobbi, Matri, eccetera... lo stesso Allegri guarda caso è stato l'unico ad alzare la voce sul "gol di Muntari" e guarda caso poco dopo (Milan-Barcellona) sono arrivate le prime critiche del presidente sull'allenatore eccetera eccetera... insomma nel disegno pro-Juve la società Milan c'era nel 2005 e nel 2006 e purtroppo c'è dentro oggi, fino al collo...


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Quindi se avesse vinto 2-0 non avresti detto una parola, vero?
> Secondo il tuo ragionamento, il gol di Muntari era valido, quindi 2-0 per voi, ma poi anche quello di Matri era valido, quindi il risultato giusto sarebbe stato 2-2, comunque un pareggio. E tutti quei discorsi tipo _sul 2-0 non l'avreste pareggiata_ come fai a farli? Il risultato parla chiaro! O forse non vuoi ammettere che l'inerzia di una partita incide sul concetto di furto? Se la Juventus quella partita contro di voi l'avesse dominata in lungo e in largo, ci sarebbe stato meno clamore, molto di meno.
> Non ricordo espulsioni di Vidal in Europa, non capisco a cosa ti riferisci: non mi sembra nemmeno un giocatore che viene ammonito tutte le partite, avendo in due anni saltato per squalifica solo il ritorno col Bayern.
> Su Chiellini... L'espulsione su C. Ronaldo per te è sacrosanta immagino. Per il resto anche per lui tutti questi fallacci da rosso diretto non li ricordo.



Chiellini in europa (champions league + europa league + europei 2008 e 2012 e rispettive qualificazioni, quindi solo con arbitri europei): 

Un giallo ogni 568 minuti

Chiellini in serie a: un giallo ogni 517 minuti. 

Lo ammoniscono più facilmente in A. 

Vidal:

europa: giallo ogni 273 minuti

serie a: 267 minuti

Sinceramente, io certi discorsi non li comprendo. Leggevo cose simili da parte di interisti o gobbi su Gattuso e Ambrosini, o da parte di milanisti e gobbi su Samuel, Vieira, Dacourt e non so chi altro, sono cose cicliche che si ripetono.  

Sempre Vidal:

serie a: giallo ogni 267 minuti 
bundesliga: giallo ogni 250 minuti

Siamo lì.


----------



## Tom! (5 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiellini in europa (champions league + europa league + europei 2008 e 2012 e rispettive qualificazioni, quindi solo con arbitri europei):
> 
> Un giallo ogni 568 minuti
> 
> ...



Che dire...... grazie di cuore.


----------



## Lalas (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 2) Tra due errori è più grave quello più netto.



Senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiellini in europa (champions league + europa league + europei 2008 e 2012 e rispettive qualificazioni, quindi solo con arbitri europei):
> 
> Un giallo ogni 568 minuti
> 
> ...



Amen. 
Con buona pace dei sostenitori degli interventi assassini a ripetizione non puniti di Vidal e Chiellini.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ancora col gol di Muntari e coi cartellini non dati, vabbè...ma parlare di lealtà e sportività con la maggioranza dei tifosi juventini è come parlare di legalità con Riina, dai su siamo seri, molti juventini vanno orgogliosi degli scudetti rubati, di Moggi (per tacere dell'Heysel e della vergogna dei giocatori e dirigenti juventini, ma si va molto OT), noi ancora oggi ci vergogniamo, e giustamente, di Marsiglia...

La juve in questi ultimi 3 anni è stata più forte ed ha meritato gli scudetti ma negare che nella sua storia spesso è stata "aiutata" è malafede, a me francamente vincere una partita con un gol annullato come quello di Muntari mi farebbe vergognare tanto...ma tant'è...

P.S. non mi rispondete perchè non voglio scatenare flame inutili e andare OT, ripeto: sugli ultimi scudetti della Juve niente da dire ma sulla storia è meglio che i tifosi juventini tacciano...quando il Milan ha sbagliato ha pagato e ci siamo stati zitti senza accampare scuse e complotti; 2 anni di B e ne vado fiero perchè li abbiamo fatti con dignità, cosa che a molti juventini manca


----------



## Brontolo (5 Febbraio 2014)

tanto ormai...sono 14 pagine su 15 di flame. -.-
colpe di una parte E dell'altra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiellini in europa (champions league + europa league + europei 2008 e 2012 e rispettive qualificazioni, quindi solo con arbitri europei):
> 
> Un giallo ogni 568 minuti
> 
> ...


Infatti è così. Da questo si deduce che la Juventus merita di vincere questo campionato e di stare in testa alla classifica e non bisogna fare i rosiconi. In altri periodi le cose non erano così, ma quando il dominio è così netto, quando vinci praticamente contro chiunque con 3 o 4 gol di scarto allora non c'è molto da recriminare. Non importa chi si trovano di fronte: Inter, Roma, Napoli, ecc... questi rifilano sempre 3 o 4 gol. Non esistono al momento scontri diretti e secondo me la loro egemonia è destinata a durare almeno 4 o 5 anni visto il vantaggio che hanno accumulato sulla concorrenza.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora col gol di Muntari e coi cartellini non dati, vabbè...ma parlare di lealtà e sportività con la maggioranza dei tifosi juventini è come parlare di legalità con Riina, dai su siamo seri, molti juventini vanno orgogliosi degli scudetti rubati, di Moggi (per tacere dell'Heysel e della vergogna dei giocatori e dirigenti juventini, ma si va molto OT), noi ancora oggi ci vergogniamo, e giustamente, di Marsiglia...
> 
> La juve in questi ultimi 3 anni è stata più forte ed ha meritato gli scudetti ma negare che nella sua storia spesso è stata "aiutata" è malafede, a me francamente vincere una partita con un gol annullato come quello di Muntari mi farebbe vergognare tanto...ma tant'è...
> 
> P.S. non mi rispondete perchè non voglio scatenare flame inutili e andare OT, ripeto: sugli ultimi scudetti della Juve niente da dire ma sulla storia è meglio che i tifosi juventini tacciano...quando il Milan ha sbagliato ha pagato e ci siamo stati zitti senza accampare scuse e complotti; 2 anni di B e ne vado fiero perchè li abbiamo fatti con dignità, cosa che a molti juventini manca


sí rubato tipo nel 2000 nella piscina di Perugia


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2014)

La Juve vince perchè è la più forte ed ha una dirigenza che dopo alcuni errori iniziali si è saputa migliorare. In Italia di concorrenti non ce ne sono anche perchè ad una Roma o ad un Napoli non ti ci viene nessun giocatore già affermato tipo Tevez,nè tantomeno giocatori normale tipo Llorente che son richiesti da big. Mettiamoci anche una buona dosa di fortuna eh,nessuno si aspettava che Pirlo strafinito al Milan potesse avere questo rendimento,che un ragazzino come Pogba potesse essere un fenomeno e che Vidal da "Naingollan" in Bundesliga potesse diventare uno dei migliori centrocampisti del mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sinceramente la Juve vince perche' e' di un altro pianeta. Che poi non v'e' dubbio che la cosa possa risultare indigesta, ma le moggiate sono un lontano ricordo.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora col gol di Muntari e coi cartellini non dati, vabbè...ma parlare di lealtà e sportività con la maggioranza dei tifosi juventini è come parlare di legalità con Riina, dai su siamo seri, molti juventini vanno orgogliosi degli scudetti rubati, di Moggi (per tacere dell'Heysel e della vergogna dei giocatori e dirigenti juventini, ma si va molto OT), noi ancora oggi ci vergogniamo, e giustamente, di Marsiglia...
> 
> La juve in questi ultimi 3 anni è stata più forte ed ha meritato gli scudetti ma negare che nella sua storia spesso è stata "aiutata" è malafede, a me francamente vincere una partita con un gol annullato come quello di Muntari mi farebbe vergognare tanto...ma tant'è...
> 
> P.S. non mi rispondete perchè non voglio scatenare flame inutili e andare OT, ripeto: sugli ultimi scudetti della Juve niente da dire ma sulla storia è meglio che i tifosi juventini tacciano...quando il Milan ha sbagliato ha pagato e ci siamo stati zitti senza accampare scuse e complotti; 2 anni di B e ne vado fiero perchè li abbiamo fatti con dignità, cosa che a molti juventini manca



Purtroppo quel che dici è vero. Molti tifosi della Juve ancora inneggiano a Moggi e vanno fieri di quei due scudetti dimenticandosi che ci sono stati revocati per ragioni giustissime, per le quali abbiamo pagato con una retrocessione a tavolino. Tuttavia, senza che io voglia giustificare nessuno, ritengo che questo clima nella tifoseria della Juventus sia stato creato anche dalla non applicazione dello stesso trattamento nei confronti dell'Inter. Se ci guardiamo indietro scopriamo che questo sentimento popolare è esploso nel momento in cui uscirono le telefonate di Moratti e Facchetti a Bergamo e Pairetto e dalla successiva prescrizione di cui ha beneficiato la società nerazzurra.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Juve vince perchè è la più forte ed ha una dirigenza che dopo alcuni errori iniziali si è saputa migliorare. In Italia di concorrenti non ce ne sono anche perchè ad una Roma o ad un Napoli non ti ci viene nessun giocatore già affermato tipo Tevez,nè tantomeno giocatori normale tipo Llorente che son richiesti da big. Mettiamoci anche una buona dosa di fortuna eh,nessuno si aspettava che Pirlo strafinito al Milan potesse avere questo rendimento,che un ragazzino come Pogba potesse essere un fenomeno e che Vidal da "Naingollan" in Bundesliga potesse diventare uno dei migliori centrocampisti del mondo.


Vidal si vedeva anche a Leverkusen che era un grandissimo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2014)

Quando arrivò Vidal alla Juve dissi "Questo è forse uno dei giocatori più forti arrivati in Italia negli ultimi anni assieme ad Eto'o".

D'altronde solo un cieco non avrebbe visto in Vidal un fenomeno. La Juve l'ha strappato al Bayern, non dimentichiamocelo.


E Galliani prende gli Aquilani, i Montolivo, i Nocerino, i De Jong...


----------



## runner (6 Febbraio 2014)

lo ripeto all' infinito la giuve prima dell' arrivo di pirlo annaspava e solo dopo il suo arrivo che hanno potuto fare gioco e lo dico con rammarico!!

vidal avrebbe fatto la fine di Boateng e pogbà quella di Niang (anche se gioca in un altro ruolo) altro che stile giuve....stile Pirlo, tanto è vero che adesso che vorrebbe un altro biennale in segno di riconoscimento conte lo vorrebbe silurare come ha fatto con del piero!!


----------



## MisterBet (6 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quando arrivò Vidal alla Juve dissi "Questo è forse uno dei giocatori più forti arrivati in Italia negli ultimi anni assieme ad Eto'o".
> 
> D'altronde solo un cieco non avrebbe visto in Vidal un fenomeno. La Juve l'ha strappato al Bayern, non dimentichiamocelo.
> 
> ...



In quattro sono costati quattro milioni scarsi di cartellino...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> lo ripeto all' infinito la giuve prima dell' arrivo di pirlo annaspava e solo dopo il suo arrivo che hanno potuto fare gioco e lo dico con rammarico!!
> 
> vidal avrebbe fatto la fine di Boateng e pogbà quella di Niang (anche se gioca in un altro ruolo) altro che stile giuve....stile Pirlo, tanto è vero che adesso che vorrebbe un altro biennale in segno di riconoscimento conte lo vorrebbe silurare come ha fatto con del piero!!



i fattori sono tre: conte, pirlo, nuovo stadio


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> i fattori sono tre: conte, pirlo, nuovo stadio



Vidal è 10 volte più importante di Pirlo per quanto riguarda le vittorie di questi ultimi anni.
Se metti Pirlo nell'attuale Milan o nell'attuale Inter farebbe ridere più di tutti gli altri giocatori messi assieme.
La sua fortuna è chi gli sta intorno e l'allenatore che lo allena.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> In quattro sono costati quattro milioni scarsi di cartellino...



e tanto valgono...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2014)

Per chi parla di "fattore Pirlo": ma vi siete resi conto che Pirlo è da un anno e mezzo che ormai non rende più? 
Io direi "fattore Vidal" altroché!!!! L'unico che veramente mantiene livelli costantemente alti contro qualunque avversario. Anche in Champions è sempre stato tra i migliori.
Pirlo è diventato troppo macchinoso.

Anche banalizzando e considerando la media voto, Pirlo ha una completa insufficienza.

p.s. come, secondo me, anche Marchisio è completamente scoppiato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vidal è 10 volte più importante di Pirlo per quanto riguarda le vittorie di questi ultimi anni.
> Se metti Pirlo nell'attuale Milan o nell'attuale Inter farebbe ridere più di tutti gli altri giocatori messi assieme.
> La sua fortuna è chi gli sta intorno e l'allenatore che lo allena.



l'inizio è stato questo, poi si è realizzato tutto il resto, su vidal concordo e anche sull'analisi del pirlo di oggi..


----------



## runner (6 Febbraio 2014)

si ma senza Pirlo non sarebbero MAI arrivati dove sono adesso....

pure Cassano si metteva a correre quando a Milanello c' erano i senatori del Milan


----------



## rossovero (6 Febbraio 2014)

Come ho già scritto, credo alla fine della stagione scorsa, ci aspetta una decade simile a quella della Ligue 1 anni 2000: Lione (Juve) campione per 6-7 anni di fila in un torneo che non attira campioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto, credo alla fine della stagione scorsa, ci aspetta una decade simile a quella della Ligue 1 anni 2000: Lione (Juve) campione per 6-7 anni di fila in un torneo che non attira campioni.


Buon paragone, non c'avevo mai pensato. Per il momento la Juve è a quota tre, il quarto è già ipotecato, forse potrà cambiare qualcosa per la 2015-2016, sperando in una Roma ancora più matura e competitiva di oggi.


----------



## Tom! (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Buon paragone, non c'avevo mai pensato. Per il momento la Juve è a quota tre, il quarto è già ipotecato, forse potrà cambiare qualcosa per la 2015-2016, sperando in una Roma ancora più matura e competitiva di oggi.



Comunque mi pare esagerato dire che non ci sono più campioni.
Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina e Milan (in ordine di numero e importanza) ne hanno.

La Roma comunque l'anno prossimo potrebbe essere ancora più forte e potrebbe dire la sua in champions.
Hanno Naingollan, Pjanic, De Rossi e Strootman, ovvero uno dei centrocampi più forti in Europa. Una buona difesa e un buon attacco.
Con qualche acquisto in difesa(Maicon non è immortale) e un nome di alto livello in avanti sarebbe davvero una squadra formidabile che potrebbe andare a giocarsela con tutti in europa.


----------



## MisterBet (6 Febbraio 2014)

Non potete dire la vostra in Champions voi, figuriamoci la Roma...


----------



## Tom! (6 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non potete dire la vostra in Champions voi, figuriamoci la Roma...



A me sembra che con il Real ce la siamo giocata. A differenze dell'atletico l'altra sera, del galatasaray e del copenaghen.
Idem con il Chelsea. Idem con il bayern dove avevamo la speranza di un'impresa al ritorno, il barca nemmeno quello aveva.

Nel calcio non c'è proprietà transitiva. Sennò a questo punto la juve dovrebbe essere inferiore alla Fiorentina che ci ha battuto 4-2.


----------



## MisterBet (6 Febbraio 2014)

Quindi siete più forti dell'Atletico? Per fortuna che non valeva la proprietà transitiva...

Più che altro pensandoci, la Roma per caratteristiche potrebbe essere una squadra più europea rispetto a voi che in due anni non siete riusciti a competere davvero...


----------



## Brontolo (6 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Quindi siete più forti dell'Atletico? Per fortuna che non valeva la proprietà transitiva...
> 
> Più che altro pensandoci, la Roma per caratteristiche potrebbe essere una squadra più europea rispetto a voi che in due anni non siete riusciti a competere davvero...



quindi se voi passate il turno contro l'atletico siete forti quanto il barcellona, visto che l'atletico ci ha pareggiato?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A me sembra che con il Real ce la siamo giocata. A differenze dell'atletico l'altra sera, del galatasaray e del copenaghen.
> Idem con il Chelsea. Idem con il bayern dove avevamo la speranza di un'impresa al ritorno, il barca nemmeno quello aveva.
> 
> Nel calcio non c'è proprietà transitiva. Sennò a questo punto la juve dovrebbe essere inferiore alla Fiorentina che ci ha battuto 4-2.



Col Bayern non avete visto palla in 180 minuti e quest'anno avete fatto pieta'. Suvvia....


----------



## rossovero (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque mi pare esagerato dire che non ci sono più campioni.
> Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina e Milan (in ordine di numero e importanza) ne hanno.
> 
> La Roma comunque l'anno prossimo potrebbe essere ancora più forte e potrebbe dire la sua in champions.
> ...



La competitività delle italiane in Europa mi pare un segnale eloquente, purtroppo. La Juve se la gioca anche, la Roma staremo a vedere, ma Inter e Milan, che facevano la loro figura (vabè, noi anche più che figura) sono praticamente scomparse. Noi siamo allo stregua di uno Schalke 04, arrivati agli ottavi e già contenti. E stendiamo un velo pietoso sulla EL.


----------



## Brontolo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Col Bayern non avete visto palla in 180 minuti e quest'anno avete fatto pieta'. Suvvia....



questo è vero e ineccepibile. specie la seconda parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque mi pare esagerato dire che non ci sono più campioni.
> Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina e Milan (in ordine di numero e importanza) ne hanno.
> 
> La Roma comunque l'anno prossimo potrebbe essere ancora più forte e potrebbe dire la sua in champions.
> ...


Il problema non è farsi la squadra, il problema è crearsi la mentalità per giocare contro di voi. Il Napoli non aveva mica la rosa inferiore a quella del Parma o dell'Atalanta quando hanno perso, oppure inferiore a quella del Bologna, del Chievo e dell'Udinese quando hanno pareggiato. Una testa così dura come la vostra non l'acquisteranno soltanto in quest'estate, ecco perché l'avete ipotecato anche per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema non è farsi la squadra, il problema è crearsi la mentalità per giocare contro di voi. Il Napoli non aveva mica la rosa inferiore a quella del Parma o dell'Atalanta quando hanno perso, oppure inferiore a quella del Bologna, del Chievo e dell'Udinese quando hanno pareggiato. Una testa così dura come la vostra non l'acquisteranno soltanto in quest'estate, ecco perché l'avete ipotecato anche per l'anno prossimo.



mentalità? La Roma quest'anno sta facendo veramente grandissime cose, in un Campionato normale di A sarebbero a 2-3 punti dalla prima (se non primi)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mentalità? La Roma quest'anno sta facendo veramente grandissime cose, in un Campionato normale di A sarebbero a 2-3 punti dalla prima (se non primi)


Vero, il problema è che c'è la Juve. Chi, ad oggi, è capace di reggere la mentalità juventina? Cioè vincerle tutte senza mai perderne una?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, il problema è che c'è la Juve. Chi, ad oggi, è capace di reggere la mentalità juventina? Cioè vincerle tutte senza mai perderne una?



non bisogna per forza vincerle tutte il prossimo anno (speriamo), ma fare un Campionato come questo della Roma e sperare in un calo Juventino


----------



## MisterBet (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> quindi se voi passate il turno contro l'atletico siete forti quanto il barcellona, visto che l'atletico ci ha pareggiato?



Guarda che questo discorso lo ha fatto il tuo amico dicendo che voi avete fatto bella figura contro il Real mentre l'Atletico e le altre due no...


----------



## Tom! (6 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Guarda che questo discorso lo ha fatto il tuo amico dicendo che voi avete fatto bella figura contro il Real mentre l'Atletico e le altre due no...



Era per dire che il Real non è di certo l'ultima squadra d'Europa, basta pensare che l'altra sera ha asfaltato una supersquadra come l'atletico. E ce la siamo giocata, all'andata e al ritorno, avremmo meritato 3 punti.
Trovo azzardato parlare di "basso" livello solo perché c'è andata di sfiga ai gironi.
Credo invece sia più un modo per sfottere l'avversario, l'anno scorso alla sconfitta con il bayern tutti a godere come ricci di fronte al "bassissimo-livello-della-serie-a-per-questo-la-juve-vince", poi il barca ha fatto figura ben peggiore e si è cambiato registro non mettendo più in mezzo la questione.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2014)

L'uscita ai gironi è stata all'80% colpa di Conte. Il reale valore della rosa della Juventus è superiore a quello dello scorso anno (anche se di poco). La Juventus ha sbagliato completamente l'approccio alle altre 4 gare eccetto le due col Real, schierando una formazione troppo difensiva.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mentalità? La Roma quest'anno sta facendo veramente grandissime cose, in un Campionato normale di A sarebbero a 2-3 punti dalla prima (se non primi)



La Roma sicuramente sta facendo cose straordinarie e sta adando ben oltre il proprio potenziale, però se è staccata dalla juve credo sia proprio per questo fatto di mentalità. Quando avevano la possibilità di allungare dopo aver vinto le prime 9 partite, si sono sciolti pareggiando alcune partite sulla carta più facili.
Nello scontro diretto poi hanno palesato tutti i loro limiti caratteriali. Sono partiti bene, dimostrando di potersela giocare come valori in campo, ma, dopo aver subito il primo gol, si sono abbattuti e sono di fatto usciti dal campo. Dopo il secondo poi hanno completamente perso la testa. In una situazione opposta dubito che la juve avrebbe subito allo stesso modo il contraccolpo dello svantaggio...
La piazza di Roma poi è terribile in certe situazioni. Si esalta o si abbatte sempre in maniera esagerata, creando sempre pressioni extra alla squadra.
Più o meno lo stesso discorso poi lo si può fare per il Napoli.
Faccio molta fatica ad immaginare queste squadre competitive nei prossimi anni, a meno di grossi investimenti sul mercato o di un clamoroso crollo della juve, cose al momento quasi impossibili...


----------



## Brontolo (7 Febbraio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Guarda che questo discorso lo ha fatto il tuo amico dicendo che voi avete fatto bella figura contro il Real mentre l'Atletico e le altre due no...



primo non è mio amico.  manco lo conosco.
secondo né tu né il mio amico, a mio parere, vi stavate esprimendo in modo imparziale o quasi, e volevo sottolineare questo.
mi scuso se non si è capito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La Roma sicuramente sta facendo cose straordinarie e sta adando ben oltre il proprio potenziale, però se è staccata dalla juve credo sia proprio per questo fatto di mentalità. Quando avevano la possibilità di allungare dopo aver vinto le prime 9 partite, si sono sciolti pareggiando alcune partite sulla carta più facili.
> Nello scontro diretto poi hanno palesato tutti i loro limiti caratteriali. Sono partiti bene, dimostrando di potersela giocare come valori in campo, ma, dopo aver subito il primo gol, si sono abbattuti e sono di fatto usciti dal campo. Dopo il secondo poi hanno completamente perso la testa. In una situazione opposta dubito che la juve avrebbe subito allo stesso modo il contraccolpo dello svantaggio...
> La piazza di Roma poi è terribile in certe situazioni. Si esalta o si abbatte sempre in maniera esagerata, creando sempre pressioni extra alla squadra.
> Più o meno lo stesso discorso poi lo si può fare per il Napoli.
> Faccio molta fatica ad immaginare queste squadre competitive nei prossimi anni, a meno di grossi investimenti sul mercato o di un clamoroso crollo della juve, cose al momento quasi impossibili...



però se ti ricordi dopo quelle 10-11 vittorie consecutive sono arrivati 3 pareggi, ma si era infortunato Totti...appena tornato hanno ripreso a vincere...pensa te che roba, ancora ad affidarsi ad un 37enne (con tutto il rispetto)
La Juve rimane molto più forte, ma non può vincere sempre...per me l'anno prossimo non vincerà lo Scudetto


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> lo ripeto all' infinito la giuve prima dell' arrivo di pirlo annaspava e solo dopo il suo arrivo che hanno potuto fare gioco e lo dico con rammarico!!
> 
> vidal avrebbe fatto la fine di Boateng* e pogbà quella di Niang* (anche se gioca in un altro ruolo) altro che stile giuve....stile Pirlo, tanto è vero che adesso che vorrebbe un altro biennale in segno di riconoscimento conte lo vorrebbe silurare come ha fatto con del piero!!



addirittura


----------



## hiei87 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però se ti ricordi dopo quelle 10-11 vittorie consecutive sono arrivati 3 pareggi, ma si era infortunato Totti...appena tornato hanno ripreso a vincere...pensa te che roba, ancora ad affidarsi ad un 37enne (con tutto il rispetto)
> La Juve rimane molto più forte, ma non può vincere sempre...per me l'anno prossimo non vincerà lo Scudetto



Sì, certamente l'assenza di Totti (e Gervinho) è stata pesante, però hanno avuto un calo troppo evidente, e mi è sembrato un calo più nervoso che fisico. Il pareggio in casa col Sassuolo al 90° è emblematico. Alla juve non accadrebbe mai...Lo scontro diretto poi è stato la dimostrazione delle due diverse mentalità...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non bisogna per forza vincerle tutte il prossimo anno (speriamo), ma fare un Campionato come questo della Roma e sperare in un calo Juventino


Mah... per essere competitivi come loro non devi sperare in un loro calo ma fare meglio di loro.


----------



## runner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> addirittura



si perchè secondo me caratterialmente è stato bidonato dallo United e se non avesse avuto i giusti stimoli ed esempi non sarebbe mai diventato forte, il mio è un discorso meramente caratteriale....


----------



## Tom! (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si perchè secondo me caratterialmente è stato bidonato dallo United e se non avesse avuto i giusti stimoli ed esempi non sarebbe mai diventato forte, il mio è un discorso meramente caratteriale....



Ma perché Pogba ha sempre avuto l'etichetta del niang/balotelli di turno? A me sembra un ragazzo apposto, certo sfondatissimo di soldi con i vantaggi e svantaggi annessi, ma non vedo niente di strano nel suo carattere.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Pogba non ha niente da spartire con Niang su.... da un lato c'è un montato che non ha dimostrato nulla, dall'altra c'è un giocatore che ha già vinto due scudetti e che probabilmente tra qualche anno giocherà in un top team...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah... per essere competitivi come loro non devi sperare in un loro calo ma fare meglio di loro.



ma dai...mo la Juve ogni anno fa 100 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, certamente l'assenza di Totti (e Gervinho) è stata pesante, però hanno avuto un calo troppo evidente, e mi è sembrato un calo più nervoso che fisico. Il pareggio in casa col Sassuolo al 90° è emblematico. Alla juve non accadrebbe mai...Lo scontro diretto poi è stato la dimostrazione delle due diverse mentalità...



si nello scontro diretto abbiamo visto che la Juve è di un altro livello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma dai...mo la Juve ogni anno fa 100 punti


Sta di fatto che da tre anni a questa parte fanno sempre più punti. Penso sia indubbia dover crescere nella testa per stare dietro alla Juve, qua stiamo a sperare cali ogni anno e ogni anno il campionato si chiude a natale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che da tre anni a questa parte fanno sempre più punti. Penso sia indubbia dover crescere nella testa per stare dietro alla Juve, qua stiamo a sperare cali ogni anno e ogni anno il campionato si chiude a natale.



non dico che i giocatori devono pensare "speriamo che cala la Juve" perchè è da deficent i...un Campionato come questo della Roma 8 volte su 10 lo vinci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non dico che i giocatori devono pensare "speriamo che cala la Juve" perchè è da deficent i...un Campionato come questo della Roma 8 volte su 10 lo vinci


Sì, ho capito ma c'è o no la Juve? Domina o no da tre anni a questa parte?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ho capito ma c'è o no la Juve? Domina o no da tre anni a questa parte?



appunto perchè domina da 3 anni e non sta facendo niente in Europa caleranno...certo i favoriti saranno sempre loro, ma non sono d'accordo con chi dice la Juve vincerà il prossimo Campionato e forse pure quell'altro


----------



## Tom! (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> appunto perchè domina da 3 anni e non sta facendo niente in Europa caleranno...certo i favoriti saranno sempre loro, ma non sono d'accordo con chi dice la Juve vincerà il prossimo Campionato e forse pure quell'altro



Ma già vincere quest'anno, per il terzo anno consecutivo, con questa Roma che poi gioca solo il campionato, sarebbe una grande impresa.
Se si dovesse vincere quest'anno, vincere l'anno prossimo sarebbe difficilissimo perché mi aspetto che la Roma si rafforzi ancora di più e il Napoli magari faccia un centrocampo/difesa a livello dell'attacco. Poi chi lo sa, forse Thohir inizia a cacciare i soldi e la Fiorentina con i giusti innesti dirà la sua.
Anche voi, con degli innesti congeniali potrete diventare una buona squadra.

Secondo me il livello della Serie A si è alzato negli ultimi anni:
2013>2012>2011>2010
Il 2014 potrà rafforzare ancora le squadre che hanno investito bene quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma già vincere quest'anno, per il terzo anno consecutivo, con questa Roma che poi gioca solo il campionato, sarebbe una grande impresa.
> Se si dovesse vincere quest'anno, vincere l'anno prossimo sarebbe difficilissimo perché mi aspetto che la Roma si rafforzi ancora di più e il Napoli magari faccia un centrocampo/difesa a livello dell'attacco. Poi chi lo sa, forse Thohir inizia a cacciare i soldi e la Fiorentina con i giusti innesti dirà la sua.



esagerato dire grande impresa xD
l'anno prossimo poi non si sa se Buffon e Pirlo ci saranno, uno tra Vidal e Pogba probabilmente se ne andrà...la mentalità credo che sarà sempre vincente perchè in Europa non vi siete tolti nessuna soddisfazione


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Secondo me il livello della Serie A si è alzato negli ultimi anni:
> 2013>2012>2011>2010
> Il 2014 potrà rafforzare ancora le squadre che hanno investito bene quest'anno.


Se per te la Juve è tutta la Serie A sono d'accordo.
Se intendi il livello delle 20 squadre sono assolutamente in disaccordo.
Secondo me questi ultimi campionati sono più o meno tutti dello stesso livello (medio-basso). Quest'anno a differenza di qualche anno fa le piccole sono ancora più scarse del solito.
C'è da dire che Napoli e Roma (più la seconda della prima) hanno investito tantissimo grazie alle cessioni importanti. La Juve non ha ceduto nessuno dopo aver speso tantissimo negli ultimi anni (è vero che molti dei giocatori chiave li ha presi a zero o a poco, ma è normale che ogni tot anni ti possa andare bene soprattutto dopo aver buttato via una montagna di soldi per giocatori scarsi).
Se la Roma si rinforzerà senza vendere nessun giocatore, allora forse ci potrà essere competizione. Sul Napoli ho dubbi, bisogna vedere se si spenderanno ancora cifre come quelle investite in questo campionato. Continuo a considerare il Napoli un po' meno forte rispetto all'anno scorso e non reputo Benitez l'allenatore giusto per la rosa degli azzurri.
L'Inter rimane un'incognita: bisogna capire quanto potrà/vorrà spendere Thohir, ma ci vorranno minimo 2/3 anni prima che possa tornare al vertice.
La Fiorentina rimarrà sempre su questo livello, ovvero una squadra da 3/4° posto in mancanza delle milanesi.
Per quanto riguarda il Milan, penso sia più probabile che il Cagliari lotti per lo scudetto nel giro di qualche anno rispetto ai rossoneri.
Concordo con chi ha fatto il paragone del campionato francese negli anni in cui il Lione ha vinto 7 scudetti di fila. Perfetto. Se non sarà così ci mancherà poco, IMHO.


----------



## Tom! (7 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se per te la Juve è tutta la Serie A sono d'accordo.
> Se intendi il livello delle 20 squadre sono assolutamente in disaccordo.
> Secondo me questi ultimi campionati sono più o meno tutti dello stesso livello (medio-basso). Quest'anno a differenza di qualche anno fa le piccole sono ancora più scarse del solito.
> C'è da dire che Napoli e Roma (più la seconda della prima) hanno investito tantissimo grazie alle cessioni importanti. La Juve non ha ceduto nessuno dopo aver speso tantissimo negli ultimi anni (è vero che molti dei giocatori chiave li ha presi a zero o a poco, ma è normale che ogni tot anni ti possa andare bene soprattutto dopo aver buttato via una montagna di soldi per giocatori scarsi).
> ...



Credo che juve,napoli,roma,fiorentina e lazio siano più forti rispetto al 2010/11/12.
L'inter nel 2010 già era morta. Rispetto a quegli anni solo l'udinese e il Milan si sono ridimensionati.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Credo che juve,napoli,roma,fiorentina e lazio siano più forti rispetto al 2010/11/12.
> L'inter nel 2010 già era morta. Rispetto a quegli anni solo l'udinese e il Milan si sono ridimensionati.


Non esistono solamente le grandi in un campionato.
Il Catania si è fortemente ridimensionato e lo stesso discorso vale per Genoa, Sampdoria, Bologna e Cagliari, giusto per fare qualche esempio.
La Fiorentina del 2010 è stata eliminata in Champions dal Bayern solamente per un furto clamoroso, altrimenti sarebbe arrivata ai quarti o in semifinale, ora non ricordo. La lazio nel 2010/2011 era secondo me più o meno dello stesso livello di quest'anno, dove ha solamente Klose, Marchetti e ora Keita (secondo me è potenzialmente molto forte).
L'Inter dopo il triplete si è ridimensionata in maniera clamorosa, quella del girone di andata di quest'anno era persino più scarsa di quella di Stramaccioni visto che non ha mai avuto Milito e non ha avuto nemmeno Cassano che per quanto senza cervello garantisce sempre un certo numero di assist.
L'Udinese di 3 anni fa aveva Handanovic, Cuadrado, Sanchez, Isla (che a Udine era un buon giocatore), Denis, Benatia e Asamoah.
Rimango della mia idea, non vedo affatto un campionato il cui livello è cresciuto negli ultimi anni.
Non voglio affatto sminuire le vittorie della Juve, sono l'ultima persona al mondo che vuole rosicare.
Per me era scarso anche lo scudetto che abbiamo vinto 3 anni fa dove l'unica rivale è stata per un certo periodo il Napoli di Mazzarri che liquidammo in casa 3-0 esattamente come avete fatto voi quest'anno con Roma e Napoli. Di certo non ho esultato di meno perché il campionato era più scarso o non c'era competizione 
Negli ultimi 8 anni c'è stata una vera sfida scudetto solamente in 3 occasioni: 2 volte Roma-Inter e una volta Milan-Juve 2 anni fa. Per il resto sono stati tutti campionati senza storia e, a mio parere, tutti molto mediocri. E si è sempre visto in Europa, tranne i casi sporadici delle Champions vinte da Milan e Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Secondo me il livello della Serie A si è alzato negli ultimi anni:
> 2013>2012>2011>2010



Ma ci vuole del coraggio per scrivere certe cose... le uniche avversarie della banda bassotti sono il Milan e l'Inter e il loro livello non si può dire si sia certamente alzato... le altre possono prendere tutti i giocatori che vogliono ma non valgono e non varranno mai niente, il 2012-2013 come livello generale è stato forse uno dei campionati più ridicoli degli ultimi anni, ma probabilmente il 2013-2014 lo supererà...

ma comunque il calcio vero in serie A è finito nel 2004 quando si è deciso di passare da 18 a 20 squadre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> appunto perchè domina da 3 anni e non sta facendo niente in Europa *caleranno*...certo i favoriti saranno sempre loro, ma non sono d'accordo con chi dice la Juve vincerà il prossimo Campionato e forse pure quell'altro


In base a cosa dovrebbero calare?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In base a cosa dovrebbero calare?



lo sapeeeeeeevo ahahah...rimangono i favoriti, ma mi rifiuto di pensare che faranno un altro Campionato del genere...è roba da Bayern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo sapeeeeeeevo ahahah...rimangono i favoriti, ma mi rifiuto di pensare che faranno un altro Campionato del genere...è roba da Bayern


E beh, per affermare qualcosa bisogna avere un'argomentazione. Non abbiamo motivi per dire che non vinceranno il campionato l'anno prossimo, restano gli stra favoriti.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si perchè secondo me caratterialmente è stato bidonato dallo United e se non avesse avuto i giusti stimoli ed esempi non sarebbe mai diventato forte, il mio è un discorso meramente caratteriale....


ahh ok, avevo capito male... io onestamente penso che senza Pirlo, Pogba non sarebbe venuto alla Juve, perché senza Pirlo la Juve non vinceva il primo scudetto (quella Juventus, a differenza di quella attuale, era molto Pirlo-dipendente)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E beh, per affermare qualcosa bisogna avere un'argomentazione. Non abbiamo motivi per dire che non vinceranno il campionato l'anno prossimo, restano gli stra favoriti.



la stessa cosa vale per chi continua a pensare che faranno ancora campionati come questo no?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tra l'altro hanno le mani su Gabbiadini e Berardi, due dei giocatori più interessanti di questa serie A (per caso anche Immobile?).


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro hanno le mani su Gabbiadini e Berardi, due dei giocatori più interessanti di questa serie A (per caso anche Immobile?).



Immobile è in comproprietà tra Torino e Juve, sì.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

non mi pare nulla di speciale sto Immobile, Gabbiadini invece é interessante ma secondo me non ancora pronto per la Juve.
A Berardi darei una chance a partire dalla prossima stagione, fuori Quagliarella e/o Giopippa, dentro Berardi


----------



## Tom! (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> non mi pare nulla di speciale sto Immobile, Gabbiadini invece é interessante ma secondo me non ancora pronto per la Juve.
> A Berardi darei una chance a partire dalla prossima stagione, fuori Quagliarella e/o Giopippa, dentro Berardi



Io l'anno prossimo schiererei questro tridente a tiro a piattello:
Pogba-Gabbiadini-Guarin


----------



## Dexter (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> non mi pare nulla di speciale sto Immobile, Gabbiadini invece é interessante ma secondo me non ancora pronto per la Juve.
> A Berardi darei una chance a partire dalla prossima stagione, fuori Quagliarella e/o Giopippa, dentro Berardi


Immobile ad oggi è quello che ha dimostrato di più invece. Occhio che alla convocazione per i mondiali...C'è da dire che dalla sua ha l'età,è un classe '90. Gabbiadini ha grandi colpi ma mi sembra discontinuo,boh,non mi sembra da Juve. Berardi è ancora troppo giovane,a me attualmente sembra un giocatore normalissimo,da media Serie A. Non lo riporterei alla base,per ora,se fossi un dirigente bianconero.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Immobile ad oggi è quello che ha dimostrato di più invece. Occhio che alla convocazione per i mondiali...C'è da dire che dalla sua ha l'età,è un classe '90. Gabbiadini ha grandi colpi ma mi sembra discontinuo,boh,non mi sembra da Juve. Berardi è ancora troppo giovane,a me attualmente sembra un giocatore normalissimo,da media Serie A. Non lo riporterei alla base,per ora,se fossi un dirigente bianconero.


Immobile pero come tipologia di giocatore non ci serve (Matri2), meglio fare cash imho. Per quanto riguarda Gabbiadini concordo sul fatto che sia discontinuo, ora come ora non é da Juve in futuro magari sí. Berardi lo riporterei piú che altro per avere un alternativa di gioco, cosí magari avremmo finalmente un giocatore che ci permetta di giocare un 4-3-3 pulito (Marchisio in quella posizione non si puo vedere e Pepe ormai é un ex giocatore) e rendere la squadra meno prevedibile e se é forte lo dimostrerá cosí come ha fatto in passato Marchisio oppure Pogba (anche se lui ovviamente é un paragona azzardato)


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> perché senza Pirlo la Juve non vinceva il primo scudetto (quella Juventus, a differenza di quella attuale, era molto Pirlo-dipendente)


Perfetto. Ed è quello che da Milanista mi manda in bestia con Allegri e Galliani. Lo scudetto quell'anno l'abbiamo perso noi cominciando a giugno 2011 da Pirlo e non c'è santo che tenga che mi possa far cambiare idea.
Il Milan in quel preciso istante si indebolì in maniera relativa ma rafforzò enormemente una squadra affamata di successi e che dopo tanti flop (Ferrara, Zaccheroni, Del Neri) aveva appena trovato la "quadra" con un Conte che faceva "mangiare l'erba ai suoi". Poi sono subentrati altri fattori ma sul primo scudetto, concordo in pieno.


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ed è quello che da Milanista mi manda in bestia con Allegri e Galliani. Lo scudetto quell'anno l'abbiamo perso noi cominciando a giugno 2011 da Pirlo e non c'è santo che tenga che mi possa far cambiare idea.
> Il Milan in quel preciso istante si indebolì in maniera relativa ma rafforzò enormemente una squadra affamata di successi e che dopo tanti flop (Ferrara, Zaccheroni, Del Neri) aveva appena trovato la "quadra" con un Conte che faceva "mangiare l'erba ai suoi". Poi sono subentrati altri fattori ma sul primo scudetto, concordo in pieno.


La penso esattamente come te. All'inizio avevo dei dubbi su Pirlo perché doveva giocare come mediano in un assurdo 4-2-4 ma poi una volta trovato il giusto equilibrio grazie anche alla scoperta di Vidal (che praticamente, insieme a Marchisio, correva per Pirlo) Pirlo é stato determinante, ha fatto una stagione assolutamente fantastica. Quella Juve non avrebbe mai e poi mai vinto lo scudetto senza di lui (e Conte)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la stessa cosa vale per chi continua a pensare che faranno ancora campionati come questo no?


Chi pensa che faranno ancora campionati come questo ce l'ha eccome le argomentazioni, quali? La Juve ha la rosa nettamente più forte della serie A, ha una mentalità nettamente più solida di ogni altra squadra della serie A che la porta a non fallire mai gli scontri diretti(si veda Napoli e Roma), ha una costanza di risultati tale da riuscire a fare di anno in anno sempre più punti dell'anno precedente, ha una società che investe e fino ad oggi lo ha fatto meglio degli altri. Ecco, sulla base di queste *argomentazioni* non calerà, sulla base di quali argomentazioni, invece, la Juve calerà?


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi pensa che faranno ancora campionati come questo ce l'ha eccome le argomentazioni, quali? La Juve ha la rosa nettamente più forte della serie A, ha una mentalità nettamente più solida di ogni altra squadra della serie A che la porta a non fallire mai gli scontri diretti(si veda Napoli e Roma), ha una costanza di risultati tale da riuscire a fare di anno in anno sempre più punti dell'anno precedente, ha una società che investe e fino ad oggi lo ha fatto meglio degli altri. Ecco, sulla base di queste *argomentazioni* non calerà, sulla base di quali argomentazioni, invece, la Juve calerà?



L'anno prossimo la Juve potrebbe secondo me anche permettersi di non vendere nessun big oltretutto, se riesce a vendere bene Marchisio e magari anche Llorente (che secondo me a giugno potrebbe avere mercato soprattutto in Spagna).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi pensa che faranno ancora campionati come questo ce l'ha eccome le argomentazioni, quali? La Juve ha la rosa nettamente più forte della serie A, ha una mentalità nettamente più solida di ogni altra squadra della serie A che la porta a non fallire mai gli scontri diretti(si veda Napoli e Roma), ha una costanza di risultati tale da riuscire a fare di anno in anno sempre più punti dell'anno precedente, ha una società che investe e fino ad oggi lo ha fatto meglio degli altri. Ecco, sulla base di queste *argomentazioni* non calerà, sulla base di quali argomentazioni, invece, la Juve calerà?



ma chi pensa quello non pensa che l'anno prossimo la Juve punterà anche alla Champions? In più un calo di qualche giocatore o tutti saranno sempre perfetti


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma chi pensa quello non pensa che l'anno prossimo la Juve punterà anche alla Champions? In più un calo di qualche giocatore o tutti saranno sempre perfetti



Ho capito che tu speri che calino (e non solo tu ), però non c'è scritto da nessuna parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma chi pensa quello non pensa che l'anno prossimo la Juve punterà anche alla Champions? In più un calo di qualche giocatore o tutti saranno sempre perfetti


Alla Champions ci puntano da due anni, ciò nonostante in campionato vanno sempre a 1000 all'ora.


----------



## Lalas (8 Febbraio 2014)

Molto dipenderà dalla campagna acquisti di quest'estate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alla Champions ci puntano da due anni, ciò nonostante in campionato vanno sempre a 1000 all'ora.



ma non sono andati avanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho capito che tu speri che calino (e non solo tu ), però non c'è scritto da nessuna parte.



si come non c'è scritto che continueranno così in Italia...stanno andando così da 3 anni e sono in forma e quindi? Continueranno così per 20 anni? xD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma non sono andati avanti


 e cosa c'entra? In campionato vanno a mille o no? Nonostante la Champions o no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> e cosa c'entra? In campionato vanno a mille o no? Nonostante la Champions o no?



come che centra? Se fra 2 settimane dovevano giocare contro il Real magari avrebbero fatto turn over? Oppure mi vuoi dire in base a cosa? Non possono giocare sempre i stessi?


----------



## Tom! (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come che centra? Se fra 2 settimane dovevano giocare contro il Real magari avrebbero fatto turn over? Oppure mi vuoi dire in base a cosa? Non possono giocare sempre i stessi?



L'anno scorso siamo arrivati ai quarti ma non mi sembra sia andata male in campionato.
Secondo me la juve l'anno prossimo sarà ancora più competitiva e potrà reggere ancora meglio le due competizioni.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Sono i più forti in tutto e per tutto.Hanno meritato ogni trofeo che hanno vinto in Italia.
In champions la storia cambia,vanno male..Personalmente spero che vadano bene il prossimo e sono sicuro che sarà cosi,visto che Conte è uno degli allenatori migliori d'europa,ha un carattere da vincente,non accetterà mai un'altra uscita cosi brusca.

Parare ancora puramente personale,sono Milanista dalla nascita,ma mi sono dispiaciuto veramente tanto quando è uscita contro il Galatasaray..Non se lo meritava per niente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come che centra? Se fra 2 settimane dovevano giocare contro il Real magari avrebbero fatto turn over? Oppure mi vuoi dire in base a cosa? Non possono giocare sempre i stessi?


Son due anni che affrontano la Champions, in uno arrivando ai quarti, in un'altra uscendo ai gironi ma comunque l'affrontano, *in ogni caso* e in ogni caso vanno a 1000 in campionato. Ragazzi, però almeno il filo logico, qua si svia completamente il discorso.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Febbraio 2014)

Io penso che il prossimo anno l'obiettivo principale sarà la champ, se la Juve vincerà anche questo campionato. Dopo tre vittorie consecutive, per Conte non ci sarebbe più nulla da dimostrare in Italia, quindi dovrà provarci in Europa o se ne andrà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Son due anni che affrontano la Champions, in uno arrivando ai quarti, in un'altra uscendo ai gironi ma comunque l'affrontano, *in ogni caso* e in ogni caso vanno a 1000 in campionato. Ragazzi, però almeno il filo logico, qua si svia completamente il discorso.



io non la penso come te stop...perchè tu dici le cose come stanno e basta, per esempio per te Balotelli al 100% non cambierà, stessa cosa su un possibile calo juventino...io invece do sempre una piccola percentuale...l'anno scorso per esempio credevo ancora nello Scudetto xD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso siamo arrivati ai quarti ma non mi sembra sia andata male in campionato.
> Secondo me la juve l'anno prossimo sarà ancora più competitiva e potrà reggere ancora meglio le due competizioni.



ma l'anno scorso chi avevate come rivale? 0
Ora Roma e Napoli sono più forti e il prossimo anno forse lo saranno di più


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *ma l'anno scorso chi avevate come rivale? 0*
> Ora Roma e Napoli sono più forti e il prossimo anno forse lo saranno di più


sí perché Galatasaray e Copenhagen sono dei squadroni invece ma per favore. È andata male e basta, un po come l'Italia nei mondiali 2010 o vuoi dire che il Galatasaray é piú forte della Juve? secondo questa logica pure il Sassuolo é piú forte del Milan, no?


----------



## vota DC (9 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> sí perché Galatasaray e Copenhagen sono dei squadroni invece ma per favore. È andata male e basta, un po come l'Italia nei mondiali 2010 o vuoi dire che il Galatasaray é piú forte della Juve? secondo questa logica pure il Sassuolo é piú forte del Milan, no?



Il Sassuolo che gioca al 100% è più forte del Milan che gioca al 5%. Tevez in Europa non ha segnato neppure lo scorso anno, quindi a livello europeo il suo livello è quello, i difensori valgono se c'è sudditanza psicologica ma una squadra europea che incontra Bonucci per caso non lo conosce e lo umilia, i centrocampisti sono formidabili però in Europa hanno troppo carico perché devono coprire una difesa alla Mariano da Trani e un attacco lacunoso negli alti livelli.


----------

